# All the movies you must see



## Brick Gold

I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


----------



## candycorn

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


Crash


----------



## fncceo

"Plan 9 From Outer Space"


----------



## Mashmont

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


Whenever I see a list of the top 100 movies or whatever made by film critics,  they're never ones I want to see.   I have no interest in 'culturally significant' (aka promotes leftwing values) films.  Citizen Kane was rated by People Magazine as the best of all time.  Huh?  Some Like it Hot is routinely rated as one of the greatest comedies.  I saw it awhile ago.  It was average.  But it was rated so highly because of the homo reference at the end.  One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.  Same thing.  A weird perverse film,  but so lauded by the 'experts'.    Well, the 'experts' are full of crap.  They're twisted leftwingers.


----------



## fncceo

Mashmont said:


> But it was rated so highly because of the homo reference at the end.



No, it was rated so highly because of the superb performances by Jack Lemmon, Tony Curtis, and the genius writing talents of Billy Wilder and IAL Diamond.  They even managed to get a halfway decent performance out of Marilyn Monroe.

It's a much better movie than "Citizen Kane" which is merely a more innovative movie.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Just turn on turner classic or fox classic channel and start from there


----------



## Mashmont

fncceo said:


> No, it was rated so highly because of the superb performances by Jack Lemmon, Tony Curtis, and the genius writing talents of Billy Wilder and IAL Diamond.  They even managed to get a halfway decent performance out of Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> It's a much better movie than "Citizen Kane" which is merely a more innovative movie.


Again, I found it middling as a comedy, but that's me.

No review I've read fails to mention the 'culturally significant' theme.  Pushing the leftwing agenda.  That's what's big in Hollywood.


----------



## fncceo

Mashmont said:


> but that's me.



I agree, it's all about you.


----------



## Rocko

Mashmont said:


> Whenever I see a list of the top 100 movies or whatever made by film critics,  they're never ones I want to see.   I have no interest in 'culturally significant' (aka promotes leftwing values) films.  Citizen Kane was rated by People Magazine as the best of all time.  Huh?  Some Like it Hot is routinely rated as one of the greatest comedies.  I saw it awhile ago.  It was average.  But it was rated so highly because of the homo reference at the end.  One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.  Same thing.  A weird perverse film,  but so lauded by the 'experts'.    Well, the 'experts' are full of crap.  They're twisted leftwingers.


Totally agree on Citizen Kane. If that’s the best movie of all time I must have no taste, because I thought it was a snooze fest


----------



## Mashmont

fncceo said:


> I agree, it's all about you.


Yes, my opinion certainly is.  Isn't yours about you?


----------



## DGS49

People who get paid to watch movies all the time (film critics) tend to have different perspectives on what is good and what is not good.  They are not looking for the same things as the casual viewer, who wants to be entertained - and who PAID MONEY to be entertained.

The new Top Gun movie is killing it because...it is ENTERTAINING.  Who gives a shit what the film critics think?


----------



## Brick Gold

Okay, I will start the list off with all the movies I saw last year that I rated 7/10 or higher.  You must see these movies because they're that damn good.

Tropic Thunder (2008)
Zoolander (2001)
The Gentlemen (2019)
Edge of Tomorrow (2014)
How Do You Know (2010)
The Men Who Stare At Goats (2009)
Billionaire Boys Club (2018)
Kingsmen: The Golden Circle (2017)
The Secret Life of Walter Mitty (2013)
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (1998)
The Imaginarium Of Doctor Parnassus (2009)
Oceans Eleven (2001)
Dr. Strangelove (1964)
Metropolis (1927)
The Wolf Of Wall Street (2013)
Phenomenon (1999)
The Departed (2006)
Ruthless People (1986)
Wise Guys (1986)
Hail, Ceasar! (2016)
300 (2006)
Troy (2004)
Gladiator (2000)
Drowning Mona (2000)
Get Shorty (1995)
Twins (1988)
The Apartment (1960)
Oblivion (2013)
Lone Survivor (2013)
Wild Strawberries (1957)
The Cat And The Canary (1927)
Being John Malkovich (1999)
Eraserhead (1977)
Souls For Sale (1923)
One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest (1975)
Forbidden Planet (1956)
Kelly's Heroes (1970)
Australia (2008)
The War Of The Worlds (1953)
In The Line Of Fire (1993)
Macbeth (1971)
The Merchant Of Venice (2004)
Pan's Labyrinth (2006)
The Lost World (1925)
The Seventh Seal (1957)
The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy (2001, 2002, 2003)
True Grit (2010)
The Andromeda Strain (1971)
Brainstorm (1983)
First Men in the Moon (1964)
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (2004)
Jack and the Beanstalk (1952)
Starship Troopers (1997)
It Came From Outer Space (1953)


----------



## Brick Gold

DGS49 said:


> People who get paid to watch movies all the time (film critics) tend to have different perspectives on what is good and what is not good.  They are not looking for the same things as the casual viewer, who wants to be entertained - and who PAID MONEY to be entertained.
> 
> The new Top Gun movie is killing it because...it is ENTERTAINING.  Who gives a shit what the film critics think?


I'm not much of a critic or reviewer but I know what I like.  Don't analyze really, just watch and move on.  I'm with you on the I'm-there-to-be-entertained perspective.


----------



## Brick Gold

I watch this classic tonight.


----------



## Brick Gold

Not much of interest on IMDb except the same old same old.  You got Top Gun, Mission Impossible, both Tom Cruise movies, probably as great as anything he's done.  There's a serious lack of great films in recent years because all these movie makers are trying to play politics and put a big agenda in their works, really makes it seem dumb and uninteresting.  Instead of going hey this would make a great movie they start with hey I got this political slant I gotta play now how can we dress it up.  Really kills the whole idea.  I want more great movies not some carefully crafted propaganda.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Double shot of Ken mars


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Hey boy 
watch that knife


----------



## Brick Gold

I wrote a list of 100 movies on these note cards and then thoroughly shuffled them.  Each time I am ready to see a movie I will draw the top card.  When the card is showing a movie that is a series with many sequels I will reshuffle that card into the deck.  One off movie cards will be removed.  My game is that I reach the bottom of the deck before the end of the year.  I will pin the movie posters up here for each film I watch.


----------



## Brick Gold

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid (1982)


----------



## Mashmont

Deplorable Yankee said:


>


I can't stand Hepburn.  She was supposed to be so wonderful, yet she carried on with a married man for decades, as the leftwing media hailed it as this 'great love story'.  In reality, it was pathetic.


----------



## Brick Gold

It was a great movie until the cross dressing part. Turned it off.  Drew the next card.


----------



## Brick Gold

Courage Under Fire (1996)


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Faun

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.



My top 10...

1. Armageddon
2. The Fifth Element
3. Titanic
4. Terminator
5. Back to the Future
6. The Rock
7. Die Hard
8. Scarface
9. Braveheart
10. Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## the other mike

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


I'll give you a short list of my favorites off the top of my head..... most came out before 2000....
My Blue Heaven and The Jerk --Steve Martin
Cast Away-- Tom Hanks
Risky Business( because it has Rebecca De Mornay in it)
Wall Street 1 and 2( a very good gauge on what the economy has done over the last 40 years) Michael Douglas is one of the 10 best actors ever in my opinion.
Rainman- Dustin Hoffman is brilliant as always.
Every Jim Carrey movie between ' Earth Girls Are Easy' and Liar Liar. ( Jim Carrey may be the only one I forgive for having Trump derangement syndrome)
The Other Guys (maybe Will Ferrell's best )
The Italian Job
Night at the Museum
Trading Places 
Training Day
Monty Python search for the Holy Grail and Life of Brian
Up in Smoke
Crocodile Dundee 1 and 2
Back to the Future
Top Gun
Ghost ( before Whoopi Goldberg lost her mind)
Throw Momma from the Train
( an underrated comedy with a lot of Hitchcock twists directed by Danny DeVito)


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Brick Gold

I reshuffled.


----------



## Brick Gold

Rent-A-Pal (2020)


----------



## BackAgain

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 671725
> Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid (1982)


I was adjusting your breasts.


----------



## Mashmont

Faun said:


> My top 10...
> 
> 1. Armageddon
> 2. The Fifth Element
> 3. Titanic
> 4. Terminator
> 5. Back to the Future
> 6. The Rock
> 7. Die Hard
> 8. Scarface
> 9. Braveheart
> 10. Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


Titanic sucks.  Marxist indoctrination for dimwitted adolescent girls.  Every character is trite.
Agree with Back to the Future and Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Brick Gold

You musn't see Rent-A-Pal.  Turned it off.  Drew the next card.


----------



## Brick Gold

Inception (2010)


----------



## Brick Gold

Mashmont said:


> Whenever I see a list of the top 100 movies or whatever made by film critics,  they're never ones I want to see.   I have no interest in 'culturally significant' (aka promotes leftwing values) films.  Citizen Kane was rated by People Magazine as the best of all time.  Huh?  Some Like it Hot is routinely rated as one of the greatest comedies.  I saw it awhile ago.  It was average.  But it was rated so highly because of the homo reference at the end.  One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.  Same thing.  A weird perverse film,  but so lauded by the 'experts'.    Well, the 'experts' are full of crap.  They're twisted leftwingers.


Well, I'm going to tell it to you the way I can but can't truly give you a full rundown on why Cuckoos Nest is a classic.  Put it this way, Jack wasn't nuts, he was bad man.  His captors locked him in a trap that he could only lose in, there was no hope for him but he _knew _that and the made the most of his quickly depleting time and gave all his new friends the best of their miserable lives.  And after the end of the movie all they could do is remember how he used to be and how much he did for them.  They were in the same trap as him.  A true classic.


----------



## Brick Gold

I cut the deck and drew the next card.


----------



## Brick Gold

Planes, Trains and Automobiles (1987)


----------



## frigidweirdo

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.



The Game
R-Point
Back to the Future (1-3)
Leon: the professional
The Prestige (I think, don't really remember, I remember thinking it was good)
Cinema Paradiso
Memento
The Others
Apocalypse Now
Full Metal Jacket
Memphis Belle
American Beauty
Tory Story
Inglourious Basterds
Good Will Hunting
Indiana Jones (1-3)
The Wolf of Wall Street
The Truman Show
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Life of Brian
The Deer Hunter
The Grand Budapest Hotel
Dead Poets' Society
Blood Diamond
Stand by Me

Many haven't seen R-Point, it's Korean, well worth watching.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Terminator (1984)


----------



## Mashmont

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


I won't watch any movie that features sex outside marriage.  I boycott those.


----------



## the other mike

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 673079
> 
> Planes, Trains and Automobiles (1987)


John Candy was great in that. (rip)

I bet planes Planes, Trains 2 would have been awesome.


----------



## the other mike

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 673099
> The Terminator (1984)


You might like this.


----------



## the other mike

Mashmont said:


> I won't watch any movie that features sex outside marriage.  I boycott those.


Well isn't  that special?


----------



## Brick Gold

2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Patriot (2000)


----------



## frigidweirdo

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 674690
> 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968)



Worst film ever


----------



## frigidweirdo

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 674710
> The Patriot (2000)



Two Australians playing American "patriots" in a not very good film.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Human Comedy (1943)


----------



## Brick Gold

Star Wars (1977)


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mashmont said:


> I won't watch any movie that features sex outside marriage.  I boycott those.


So, you only watch reruns  of "Leave it to Beaver", "The Andy Griffith Show", and "Gomer Pyle, USMC"?


----------



## Brick Gold

Edward Scissorhands (1990)


----------



## Brick Gold

M.A.S.H. (1970)


----------



## Brick Gold

Citizen Kane (1941)


----------



## Brick Gold

Turned it off. Drew the next card.


----------



## Brick Gold

Rebel Without A Cause (1955)


----------



## Mashmont

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> So, you only watch reruns  of "Leave it to Beaver", "The Andy Griffith Show", and "Gomer Pyle, USMC"?


Kids today would benefit from shows like those, at least the first two, instead of the Disney trash they are subjected to today.


----------



## Mashmont

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 675549
> Rebel Without A Cause (1955)


I always thought Dean was supposed to be a tough guy until I saw Rebel.  He seemed like more of a tiny wimpy kid.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mashmont said:


> Kids today would benefit from shows like those, at least the first two, instead of the Disney trash they are subjected to today.



Such as?


----------



## Brick Gold

*Top European Movies of all Time *








						The Best European Movies Ever
					

Here is a list of my most favorite classical and modern European movies of all times.How many of them have you watched?




					www.listchallenges.com
				




European Movies To Watch Out For In 2021​








						European Movies To Watch Out For In 2021
					

Many great movies, most of which were postponed from their 2020 release date, are due this new year 2021.




					www.forbes.com
				




*The 100 greatest foreign-language films*








						The 100 greatest foreign-language films
					

BBC Culture polled 209 critics in 43 countries to find the best in world cinema – here’s the top 100.




					www.bbc.com
				





The 11 best European films on Netflix​








						The 11 best European films on Netflix
					

These are the hottest European films on #Netflix right now. Do you agree?




					www.euronews.com
				




Eastern European Movies & TV on Netflix​








						Eastern European Movies & TV
					

Laugh, cry, sigh, scream, shout or whatever you feel like with these comedies, dramas, romances, thrillers and so much more, all hailing from Eastern Europe.




					www.netflix.com
				




50 best foreign films of all time​








						The 50 best foreign-language films of all time
					

Subtitles are your friends.



					www.timeout.com
				




42 European films to tempt festival directors in 2020​








						42 European films to tempt festival directors in 2020
					

The hot productions from France, Benelux, Nordics, Italy, Germany, Spain, Greece, Central and Eastern Europe, and Russia.




					www.screendaily.com
				




*13 MOVIES THAT MADE ME FALL IN LOVE WITH EUROPE*








						13 movies that made me fall in love with Europe - BudgetTraveller
					

13 movies that made me fall in love with #Europe http://t.co/gwLT3Bfily #ttot #travel #lp — Kash Bhattacharya (@BudgetTraveller) January 5, 2015 Re-publishing an old...




					budgettraveller.org
				




Six of the best places to watch European films on the web​








						Six of the best places to watch European films on the web
					

Looking to find quality European cinema in the streaming universe? These six services yield rich rewards




					www.theguardian.com
				





*  _These lists found using SwissCows.com search engine._


----------



## Brick Gold

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes (1953)


----------



## Brick Gold

Crocodile Dundee (1986)


----------



## Brick Gold

Excalibur (1981)


----------



## Brick Gold

I didnt finish Excalibur but now the time is right for Wizard Of Oz, then I will watch Excalibur again so as to properly rate it fresh in my head.  I will go back and watch it after Oz.


----------



## Brick Gold

You can get the reprint on Etsy which is what Im gonna do soon.








						The Wizard of Oz Cinema Movie Poster - Etsy
					

This Digital Prints item by ShpackoffPostershop has 5 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Moldova. Listed on Jul 14, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Brick Gold

The Wizard Of Oz (1939)


----------



## Brick Gold

Here is a spendier artsier one if you prefer








						The Wizard of Oz 1939 Vintage Movie Poster - Etsy
					

This Music & Movie Posters item by MoviePosterCo has 27 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Charlotte, NC. Listed on Jul 20, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Mashmont

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 676885
> The Wizard Of Oz (1939)


Frank Morgan died young in the 1940s.  Didn't live long enough to see this movie become perhaps the most popular of all time.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mashmont said:


> Frank Morgan died young in the 1940s.  Didn't live long enough to see this movie become perhaps the most popular of all time.


More BS from the Mashed Potato?  

Frank Morgan died in 1949 at the tender young age of 59 years old, 10 years after the_ Wizard of Oz._


----------



## Brick Gold

Masters of the Universe (1987)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Last Picture Show (1971)


----------



## Brick Gold

On the Waterfront (1954)


----------



## Brick Gold

Wings (1927)


----------



## skye

Most movies from last century.

Particularly the first half of last century, IMO.


----------



## Failzero

(ZARDOZ) (Hell in the Pacific) ( The 13th Warrior) ( The Keep) ( The Legend of Boggy Creek) (Bubba Ho Tep )


----------



## task0778

DGS49 said:


> People who get paid to watch movies all the time (film critics) tend to have different perspectives on what is good and what is not good.  They are not looking for the same things as the casual viewer, who wants to be entertained - and who PAID MONEY to be entertained.
> 
> The new Top Gun movie is killing it because...it is ENTERTAINING.  Who gives a shit what the film critics think?



The old Top Gun wasn't bad either.  I'm a war movies kinda guy myself, and I don't give a damn what the critics say.


----------



## Brick Gold

Name off as many as you'd like, I never stop adding to the list.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Truman Show (1998)


----------



## Brick Gold

Rocky (1976)


----------



## Brick Gold

Legend (1985)


----------



## Brick Gold

Dr. No (1962)


----------



## Brick Gold

Shuffle, cut and draw.


----------



## Brick Gold

Leaving Las Vegas (1995)


----------



## Brick Gold

Westworld (1973)


----------



## Brick Gold

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood (2019)


----------



## Brick Gold

Are you ready? Its that time once again whether I am ready or not and oh God am I so not ready for this.


----------



## Brick Gold

SHUFFFLE CUT AND DRAW


----------



## Brick Gold

Miracle on 34th Street (1947)


----------



## Mashmont

I saw Somewhere in Time again last night. I love the time travel concept,  except this movie was filled with 1970s schmaltz, and Chris Reeve epitomizes it.  Jane Seymour was good to look at then, however.

Biggest romantic myths of the 1970s:  That a woman could fall in love with you despite having almost no interaction beforehand.  That a woman could act mysterious and non verbal and rebuffing, yet be madly in love with you.  That a beautiful woman would fall in love with you at face value, without you having anything to offer.


----------



## Brick Gold

Idiocracy (2006)


----------



## Brick Gold

Rescue Dawn (2006)


----------



## The Duke

Ben Hur


----------



## Brick Gold

When I remove a card from the deck because I rejected the movie or find beforehand that some of the content is unacceptable and offensive to me I will replace that card with a freshly made new one.  So far, six cards removed and replaced with suggestions from movie lists here on this page, other pages or articles online.  This has become intriguing as a game because what is drawn either matches up with the movie before it or something happening in my life.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Other Guys (2010)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Dead Zone (1983)


----------



## Brick Gold

Vertigo (1958)


----------



## Brick Gold

Rocky II (1979)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


The original Footloose with Kevin bacon for one,skip the remake which needs to be called CRAPLOOSE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 671074
> I watch this classic tonight.


Yeah you don’t want to miss the Connery/ Moore Bond movies,those are classics.the two greatest Bond actors to play the role,the franchise should have ended when Moore called it quits.


----------



## Brick Gold

LA RAM FAN said:


> The original Footloose with Kevin bacon for one,skip the remake which needs to be called CRAPLOOSE.


I dont like swayze much cant stand his movies, really.


----------



## Brick Gold

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah you don’t want to miss the Connery/ Moore Bond movies,those are classics.the two greatest Bond actors to play the role,the franchise should have ended when Moore called it quits.


Pierce Brosnan was the Bond I saw first and I liked his movies a lot.


----------



## Brick Gold

Never Gonna Snow Again (2021)


----------



## themirrorthief

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 686817
> Never Gonna Snow Again (2021)


once upon a time in Hollywood is a great movie with many laughs...a truly great flick


----------



## Brick Gold

themirrorthief said:


> once upon a time in Hollywood is a great movie with many laughs...a truly great flick


Yeah, well, I guess nothing helps you outta the gutter more than a great movie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Brick Gold said:


> Pierce Brosnan was the Bond I saw first and I liked his movies a lot.


Bronson was wooden as Bond.Unlike connery and Moore,i always got the sense he was not having fun while playing the role,that he didnt want to be there and was just going throuugh the motions of reading his lines.Craig was much better.I just did not like him for the part cause he looked too old with a receding hairline.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Brick Gold said:


> I dont like swayze much cant stand his movies, really.


dude do you got reading comprehension problems or something,where did you come up with the name swayze? i CLEARLY said KEVIN BACON. LOL. rolls eyes.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 686817
> Never Gonna Snow Again (2021)


Dont watch this movie REJECTED
Dont say I didnt warn ya
I am never gonna rent or watch this again


----------



## Brick Gold

Vertigo was a much better movie and I forgot all about what I just tried to watch a few hours ago.


----------



## Brick Gold

Shuffle, cut and draw.


----------



## Brick Gold

Gattaca (1997)


----------



## Brick Gold

Crocodile Dundee II (1988)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Magnificent Ambersons (1942)


----------



## Brick Gold

Seven Samurai (1954)


----------



## 22lcidw

Roger Moore played Bond with a bit of comic flair. The bad thing was the era in clothing. Bond wore flared and bell bottom polyester pants and clothing also. So, it may not age well, or Connery's Bond does better as it was a bit more conservative.


----------



## Brick Gold

Serpico (1973)


----------



## Brick Gold

As Good As It Gets (1997)


----------



## Brick Gold

I don't like this movie, I don't want to see anymore.


----------



## Brick Gold

Shuffle, cut and draw.


----------



## Brick Gold

Dial M For Murder (1954)


----------



## Mashmont

Brick Gold said:


> I dont like swayze much cant stand his movies, really.


Swayze is one of those intense macho guys you'd love to punch.  Gere is another.


----------



## Mashmont

LA RAM FAN said:


> Bronson was wooden as Bond.Unlike connery and Moore,i always got the sense he was not having fun while playing the role,that he didnt want to be there and was just going throuugh the motions of reading his lines.Craig was much better.I just did not like him for the part cause he looked too old with a receding hairline.


Charles Bronson would be as un-Bondlike as anyone imaginable.  

Well, I guess Junior Samples would be less imaginable as Bond.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Great Waldo Pepper (1975)


----------



## Brick Gold

American Made (2017)


----------



## Brick Gold

Thor: Love and Thunder (2022)


----------



## lg325

Midway - 1976 - English - IEVENN               Midway the 1976 version is a good movie. It did not do well when it came out but it is worth watching.


----------



## Brick Gold

The High And The Mighty (1954)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Solid Gold Cadillac (1956)


----------



## Brick Gold

I shuffled a hundred times.


----------



## Brick Gold

Funny thing about this movie poster, it appears to be possibly the only one in existence because when you look on the IMDb site it shows the same folded poster image as the official movie representation.  That means this poster is ultra rare.  So, the chance is extremely small, but, perhaps, somewhere, out there, in some family home attic, is an unfolded poster waiting to be discovered.

Seriously though, I highly doubt it.  AND... believe it or not, this same actual poster used on the IMDb site is for sale...

for a measly $350.00.

You tell me... whats right and whats wrong.

This might be the only one in existence.


----------



## Brick Gold

Spy Game (2001)


----------



## AZrailwhale

My rule of thumb is that if the critics like something, I won’t.  It rarely fails me.  I do like movies with strong villains and also ones with multiple strong actors.  Ensemble casts so to speak.  For what it’s worth, in my opinion a movie can’t be good without a strong villain as a foil for the hero.


----------



## Brick Gold

AZrailwhale said:


> My rule of thumb is that if the critics like something, I won’t.  It rarely fails me.  I do like movies with strong villains and also ones with multiple strong actors.  Ensemble casts so to speak.  For what it’s worth, in my opinion a movie can’t be good without a strong villain as a foil for the hero.


I'm into the entertainment factor.  If I get into the movie I will like it.  If its a pain to watch I walk away.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Man Who Knew Too Much (1956)


----------



## Brick Gold

Terminator 2 (1991)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Princess Bride (1987)


----------



## Brick Gold

Tombstone (1993)


----------



## Brick Gold

Bottle Rocket (1996)


----------



## Brick Gold

Ex Machina (2014)


----------



## Brick Gold

I switched from watching movies on my 13x8 inch computer screen to my 6.5x2.75 inch smartphone and will continue till I get a new computer or large screen to connect to my phone.


----------



## Brick Gold

Death Wish (1974)


----------



## Brick Gold

A Face in the Crowd (1957)


----------



## Brick Gold

I'm really not liking this movie at all.  Quit watching A Face in the Crowd.  Shuffle cut and draw.


----------



## Brick Gold

Thunderball (1965)


----------



## Indeependent

Brick Gold said:


> Okay, I will start the list off with all the movies I saw last year that I rated 7/10 or higher.  You must see these movies because they're that damn good.
> 
> Tropic Thunder (2008)
> Zoolander (2001)
> The Gentlemen (2019)
> Edge of Tomorrow (2014)
> How Do You Know (2010)
> The Men Who Stare At Goats (2009)
> Billionaire Boys Club (2018)
> Kingsmen: The Golden Circle (2017)
> The Secret Life of Walter Mitty (2013)
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (1998)
> The Imaginarium Of Doctor Parnassus (2009)
> Oceans Eleven (2001)
> Dr. Strangelove (1964)
> Metropolis (1927)
> The Wolf Of Wall Street (2013)
> Phenomenon (1999)
> The Departed (2006)
> Ruthless People (1986)
> Wise Guys (1986)
> Hail, Ceasar! (2016)
> 300 (2006)
> Troy (2004)
> Gladiator (2000)
> Drowning Mona (2000)
> Get Shorty (1995)
> Twins (1988)
> The Apartment (1960)
> Oblivion (2013)
> Lone Survivor (2013)
> Wild Strawberries (1957)
> The Cat And The Canary (1927)
> Being John Malkovich (1999)
> Eraserhead (1977)
> Souls For Sale (1923)
> One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest (1975)
> Forbidden Planet (1956)
> Kelly's Heroes (1970)
> Australia (2008)
> The War Of The Worlds (1953)
> In The Line Of Fire (1993)
> Macbeth (1971)
> The Merchant Of Venice (2004)
> Pan's Labyrinth (2006)
> The Lost World (1925)
> The Seventh Seal (1957)
> The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy (2001, 2002, 2003)
> True Grit (2010)
> The Andromeda Strain (1971)
> Brainstorm (1983)
> First Men in the Moon (1964)
> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (2004)
> Jack and the Beanstalk (1952)
> Starship Troopers (1997)
> It Came From Outer Space (1953)


2006 Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## Indeependent

1994 Shawshank Redemption


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 690368
> Terminator 2 (1991)


 
One of my favorite movies of all time.except for flatliners,that is probably my favorite movie in the decade of the 90’s. I love the first one as well.matter of fact for years  I always liked the first one better because I liked him better as a bad guy but the special effects were so much better than the first one so i changed my mind over the years.i was glad they made a special edition so we could see the cut scene thst Kyle Conner was in with Sarah.that was important we got to see his character again even if it was just very brief and under one minute.


----------



## Brick Gold

LA RAM FAN said:


> One of my favorite movies of all time.except for flatliners,that is probably my favorite movie in the decade of the 90’s. I love the first one as well.matter of fact for years  I always liked the first one better because I liked him better as a bad guy but the special effects were so much better than the first one so i changed my mind over the years.i was glad they made a special edition so we could see the cut scene thst Kyle Conner was in with Sarah.that was important we got to see his character again even if it was just very brief and under one minute.


Terminator 2 was the most popular movie when I was a young boy, at the time nothing compared, not even close.  I actually saw 2 before 1.


----------



## Brick Gold

Indeependent said:


> 2006 Lucky Number Slevin


Never seen this one, gonna add it to the list.


----------



## Brick Gold

I liked Thunderball, my favorite Sean Connery 007 movie so far but I havent seen them all yet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Brick Gold said:


> Terminator 2 was the most popular movie when I was a young boy, at the time nothing compared, not even close.  I actually saw 2 before 1.


That’s too bad you saw the second one first because when you later saw the first one you had to be letdown sense the special effects were so much inferior to terminater 2?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Brick Gold said:


> I liked Thunderball, my favorite Sean Connery 007 movie so far but I havent seen them all yet.


Damn your missing out.even so I think thunder ball is my favorite Connery Bond movie as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 689100
> Thor: Love and Thunder (2022)


The first Thor movie is by far the best.none of the sequels come close.


----------



## Brick Gold

LA RAM FAN said:


> The first Thor movie is by far the best.none of the sequels come close.


I saw a Thor movie in 3D back in 2010 I think it was, that might be the one?  I dont remember too much of it.  There was a fight with Loki and he was thrown to Earth from an airship.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Day The Earth Stood Still (1951)


----------



## Circe

Brick Gold said:


> Okay, I will start the list off with all the movies I saw last year that I rated 7/10 or higher.  You must see these movies because they're that damn good.


America 2022: constant admonitions to do this, do that.


----------



## Brick Gold

Circe said:


> America 2022: constant admonitions to do this, do that.


I do not understand


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Brick Gold

Aguirre, the Wrath of God (1972)


----------



## Brick Gold

Supposedly a classic, the best of Werner Herzog.  While it was interesting to see the Amazon and the mountains down there and people wearing conquistador costumes, this movie wasnt all that great.  And within the last two minutes they snuck in a blurb supporting incest. Wow.  Now Im gonna have to reject this film and give it a low rating.

Seems half finished, half baked, half done.


----------



## Brick Gold

They tell you these are the classics you have to see.  The History Channel does better than this.


----------



## Brick Gold

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998)


----------



## Brick Gold

Lord of War (2005)


----------



## Brick Gold

Mandibles (2020)


----------



## Brick Gold

Elevator to the Gallows (1958)


----------



## Brick Gold

This next movie isnt in the deck but I remember seeing it and what a bizarre movie it was.  Shakespeare with guns and cars.


----------



## Brick Gold

Romeo + Juliet (1996)


----------



## Brick Gold

First time I seen that in 25 years.


----------



## 22lcidw

A movie from the early 1980's with Peter O'Toole. "My Favorite Year". Good movie and great ending.


----------



## Brick Gold

Cross of Iron (1977)


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 694187
> Cross of Iron (1977)


REJECTED
Not into the guys kissing thing.

Shuffle cut and draw.


----------



## Brick Gold

Could've sworn I already watched this one recently.  Oh well...



The Greatest Show on Earth (1952)


----------



## Brick Gold

It Happened In Broad Daylight (1958)


----------



## Brick Gold

Paint Your Wagon (1969)


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 695449
> Paint Your Wagon (1969)


Guess I should start taking a closer look at the synopsis before I rent these things...
*"Two unlikely prospector partners share the same wife in a California gold rush mining town."*
Not what I want to see much.  Never thought Clint Eastwood would do a movie like this.  Oh well

Shuffle cut and draw.


----------



## Brick Gold

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets (2017)


----------



## Brick Gold

Crocodile Dundee in Los Angeles (2001)

Third in the series.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> This has become intriguing as a game because what is drawn either matches up with the movie before it or something happening in my life.


Another thing of serious interest to make note of is that closely following my posting the movie poster on this thread many times people that closely resemble the actors in these movies show up at my place of work.  This happens usually within a day or two and they are close look alikes but not the actual people in the movie.  My thought is this cannot be a mere coincidence.  Drawing movie cards with similar posters one after another is a strange coincidence, but the doubles showing up isn't.  Wanted to note that for the record.  I have not given personal information about myself so the big question is...  who is arranging these meetings?  Are the real actors aware their doubles are doing this?  My guess is probably not.  But if it is a coincidence that is one hell of a low probability coincidence.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> Another thing of serious interest to make note of is that closely following my posting the movie poster on this thread many times people that closely resemble the actors in these movies show up at my place of work.  This happens usually within a day or two and they are close look alikes but not the actual people in the movie.  My thought is this cannot be a mere coincidence.  Drawing movie cards with similar posters one after another is a strange coincidence, but the doubles showing up isn't.  Wanted to note that for the record.  I have not given personal information about myself so the big question is...  who is arranging these meetings?  Are the real actors aware their doubles are doing this?  My guess is probably not.  But if it is a coincidence that is one hell of a low probability coincidence.


Maybe they work for these guys.








						Central Casting
					

Central Casting is the leading Background Actor casting company in the United States. We cast hundreds of roles on set every day.




					www.centralcasting.com


----------



## Brick Gold

Braveheart (1995)


----------



## Brick Gold

No Time To Die (2021)


----------



## Brick Gold

Hell is for Heroes (1962)


----------



## Brick Gold

Executive Suite (1954)


----------



## Brick Gold

Mission: Impossible (1996)


----------



## Brick Gold

Daybreakers (2009)


----------



## lg325




----------



## BackAgain

My top pick is “Casablanca.”

Others which I find of great cinematic value include “The Dark Knight.” Heath Ledger stole the show. 

“2001: A Space Odyssey.”  Maybe showing it’s age, but a brilliant movie. 

“A Few Good Men.”  Wonderful script. Jack just about stole that movie. But even Tom Cruise rose to the occasion. 

“Young Frankenstein.”  Tremendous  knockers. 

So many good ones.


----------



## Brick Gold

Bringing Out The Dead (1999)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Very Excellent Mr. Dundee (2020)

Fourth and final Crocodile Dundee movie in the series.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Crocodile Dundee card is now getting removed from the deck.  I drew this card more times than any other card, including twice in a row once.  I think I drew this one a total of 7 or 8 times and simply said no, I just watched this one and shuffled it back in.


----------



## Brick Gold

Strangers on a Train (1951)


----------



## Brick Gold

Knowing (2009)


----------



## Brick Gold

Terminator 3 (2003)


----------



## Brick Gold

Mission: Impossible 2 (2000)


----------



## Brick Gold

There's Something About Mary (1998)


----------



## Brick Gold

Sunset Boulevard (1950)


----------



## Brick Gold

I Vitelloni (1953)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)


----------



## Brick Gold

I believe this was a direct to video movie since there doesn't seem to be a movie poster on web searches.




Nobody Knows Anything (2003)


----------



## 22lcidw

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 706764
> The Outlaw Josey Wales (1976)


When the major networks still held some sway and cable was not as advanced, they would put it on calling it "An American Classic". At time closer to holidays. Good movie.


----------



## Brick Gold

22lcidw said:


> When the major networks still held some sway and cable was not as advanced, they would put it on calling it "An American Classic". At time closer to holidays. Good movie.


Yes, I finished watching  this minutes ago, I agree, good movie, as would be expected of any Eastwood flick.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> I believe this was a direct to video movie since there doesn't seem to be a movie poster on web searches.
> 
> 
> View attachment 707033
> 
> Nobody Knows Anything (2003)


This was more like a long sitcom and wasnt horrible to watch, like a low budget but well done story.  Not a classic but not unbearable.


----------



## Brick Gold

Terminator Salvation (2009)


4th one in the series, no Arnold Schwarzenegger, no James Cameron. Christian Bale co-stars with Sam Worthington.


----------



## Brick Gold

From Here To Eternity (1953)


----------



## Brick Gold

Leon: The Professional (1994)


----------



## Brick Gold

Contempt (1963)


----------



## Brick Gold

Spectre (2015)


----------



## Brick Gold

Death Wish II (1982)


----------



## Brick Gold

Pulp Fiction (1994)


----------



## Brick Gold

Rocky III (1982)


----------



## Brick Gold

Dirty Harry (1971)


----------



## Brick Gold

Mission: Impossible 3 (2006)


----------



## Brick Gold

Seeing that the deck is reduced to about 20 cards, roughly half sequels, I am going to replenish the deck to 100 cards with new movies that are not series of sequels.


----------



## Brick Gold

While not a classic, this here is an item of interest.

*Mr. Puzzles Wants You to be Less Alive (2021)*









						WATCH | No killer script for the first bot-written horror film, 'Mr Puzzles'
					

A scary movie written using AI, what ever will Netflix think of next?




					www.timeslive.co.za
				




An AI bot watched 400,000 hours of horror movies and made what it considered to be a perfect horror movie.

This movie has a slot on IMDb but not one person has given it a star rating.









						Netflix Released Its First-Ever Horror Movie Written Entirely by Bots
					

Netflix recently released its first-ever horror movie written entirely by bots, and it is exactly [...]




					popculture.com
				




I'm going to watch this one on Halloween.  Seems like a neat idea.  Thanks AI!

Here is a review of Mr. Puzzles:








						Mr. Puzzles Wants You to Be Less Alive
					

Mr. Puzzles Wants You To Be Less Alive is a 2021 CG animated horror short-film produced and released by Netflix as part of the Netflix by Bots series, in a first-of-its-kind production: It is written entirely by a bot, with some assistance from …




					tvtropes.org
				




The names of some of  the characters are coincidentally the same as some of the people I know.  Maybe the bots can see into our futures.


----------



## lg325

First Chinese actress to play a leading role has a star on the walk of fame and the first Asian on American money . She is on a dollar coin now.   It's a silent film and a good one to enjoy.


----------



## Ringo

Great, great comedy!   MUST see.








						FBOX | Watch La Grande Vadrouille (1966) Online Free on fbox.to
					

Watch La Grande Vadrouille 1966 full Movie free, download la grande vadrouille 1966. Stars: Terry Thomas, Bourvil, Pierre Bertin, Louis de Funès, Claudio Brook, Mike Marshall, Marie Dubois, Reinhard Kolldehoff, Helmuth Schneider, Paul Préboist, Andréa Parisy, Colette Brosset, Mary Marquet, Benno...




					www4.fbox.to


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 708359
> Death Wish II (1982)


5/10 Bad soundtrack, very numb and chipper didn't even shed a tear when his daughter died.  Shallow acting.  Good look into the early 80s though, some familiar locations interesting to see on film.  First one was much better.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 708816
> Dirty Harry (1971)


Didn't like this much, I wondered why its on all of the best movie lists.  Now I know where that line "are you feeling lucky punk?" comes from.  6/10  See it if you must.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 707642
> Leon: The Professional (1994)


I'm going to have to reject this movie for making me uncomfortable.  Ceased watching when the little girl dressed up for Leon and started dancing and singing Madonna's Like A Virgin.  Sorry, not into this shit.  Dont forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Brick Gold

Onto some Halloween flicks.


----------



## progressive hunter

List of Every Film Ever Made
					

This is an Alphabetized List of All Movies Ever Produced




					alphabetizer.flap.tv


----------



## Brick Gold

Movies I reject for various reasons.  Most of these are perverted in some way.


----------



## Brick Gold

First Halloween pick is:



Sweeney Todd (2007)


----------



## lg325

*1. Exorcist  2. Silence of the Lambs 3. Dracula 4.  Halloween.   When it comes to scary movies.*


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


The movies you need to see are the kind of movies you like, not what a critic likes, or what anyone else likes unless they share your likes and disliked.  If you like action adventure movies, comedies, hate long twisty plots, dislike old b&w movies, hate  nonlinear movies, and those that explore motives and interpersonal relationships,  you're goanna hate Citizen Kane.  Keep in mind that just because you don't like a movie does not make it a bad movie.

I have found watching trailers are a good method of selecting movies I will like, but that might not work for you.


----------



## Flopper

Rocko said:


> Totally agree on Citizen Kane. If that’s the best movie of all time I must have no taste, because I thought it was a snooze fest


Mant critics use what is know as the cinematic scale to rate movies.  Rotten Tomatoes uses this scale to comes up with it's scores.  The goal is to determine the quality of the movie, not how well audience will like the movie.   If you hate figs, the quality is immaterial.

Plot (_Story Arc and Plausibility_)
Attraction (_Premise & Entertainment Value_)
Theme (_Identity & Depth_)
Acting (_Characters & Performance_)
Dialogue (_Storytelling & Context_)
Cinematography (_Visual Language & Lighting, Setting, and Wardrobe_)
Editing (_Pace & Effects_)
Soundtrack (_Sound Design & Film Score_)
Directing (_Vision & Execution_)
The “It” Factor (_One-of-a-Kind & Transcendent_)


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> The movies you need to see are the kind of movies you like, not what a critic likes, or what anyone else likes unless they share your likes and disliked.  If you like action adventure movies, comedies, hate long twisty plots, dislike old b&w movies, hate  nonlinear movies, and those that explore motives and interpersonal relationships,  you're goanna hate Citizen Kane.  Keep in mind that just because you don't like a movie does not make it a bad movie.
> 
> I have found watching trailers are a good method of selecting movies I will like, but that might not work for you.



I think trailers are often counter-productive.  The trailer to The Mule gave away too much of the story for example.  The same with Ocean's 8.


----------



## Brick Gold

candycorn said:


> I think trailers are often counter-productive.  The trailer to The Mule gave away too much of the story for example.  The same with Ocean's 8.


Thats why I dont watch them unless I go see a movie at the theater then I dont have much choice.


----------



## Brick Gold

My second Halloween pick is:


From Dusk Till Dawn (1996)


----------



## Brick Gold

My third Halloween pick is:


A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)


----------



## Brick Gold

Final Halloween pick of the night, number four:


Theatre of Blood (1973)


----------



## Flopper

candycorn said:


> I think trailers are often counter-productive.  The trailer to The Mule gave away too much of the story for example.  The same with Ocean's 8.


Trailers need to contain enough information so audiences are able to determine whether the movie is worth their investment of money and time. I’ve found that most do.


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> Trailers need to contain enough information so audiences are able to determine whether the movie is worth their investment of money and time. I’ve found that most do.


Most do; you're right.

What has always gotten me about movies is the continuity errors...like they don't have someone watch them and check these things.  

The same thing about a trailer.  Here is the one I'm talking about...


In the first scene on the trailer, Anne Hathaaway's character is being told about the threat that her stuff will be stolen...then at the 1:45 mark, she's on a subway train with the folks who were going to steal her stuff.   When I asked about if she was "with them" to someone who saw the movie (based only on my seeing this trailer) she said--"not at first."


----------



## Flopper

candycorn said:


> Most do; you're right.
> 
> What has always gotten me about movies is the continuity errors...like they don't have someone watch them and check these things.
> 
> The same thing about a trailer.  Here is the one I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> In the first scene on the trailer, Anne Hathaaway's character is being told about the threat that her stuff will be stolen...then at the 1:45 mark, she's on a subway train with the folks who were going to steal her stuff.   When I asked about if she was "with them" to someone who saw the movie (based only on my seeing this trailer) she said--"not at first."


I know what you mean.  I was watching an old movie on TCM that showed a girl in a white dress climbing out of a window.  The next scene it showed her running away from window wearing a black dress.   These goof-ups are common in very low budget movies that have short production schedule.   They just don't have the time or money to reshoot.  The one I was watching had a budget of $125,000 and was filmed in 8 days.  They also are common in series spin offs.  Star Trek has had at least 6 series spins offs and a number of movies.  There are incidents involving both characters and time factors that don't agree.  I just ignore them and consider them just part of the fantasy.

It also happens in  classic masterpieces such as the _Wizard of Oz_. 
When Dorothy (Judy Garland) first meets the Scarecrow (Ray Bolger), her hair is in two pigtails at shoulder-length. As the two sing “If I Only Had A Brain”, Garland’s pigtails grow longer and longer. At the end of the song, they’re back to their original length. Now, _The Wizard of Oz _had a notoriously rigorous production schedule spanning over the course of six months, so it’s evident that Garland’s hair had gotten longer during that time.









						The 12 Worst Continuity Errors In Popular Movies
					

Did you catch these mistakes in famous films?




					screencrush.com


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> I know what you mean.  I was watching an old movie on TCM that showed a girl in a white dress climbing out of a window.  The next scene it showed her running away from window wearing a black dress.   These goof-ups are common in very low budget movies that have short production schedule.   They just don't have the time or money to reshoot.  The one I was watching had a budget of $125,000 and was filmed in 8 days.  They also are common in series spin offs.  Star Trek has had at least 6 series spins offs and a number of movies.  There are incidents involving both characters and time factors that don't agree.  I just ignore them and consider them just part of the fantasy.


I get some goofs...you can't weed them all out.

There is this documentary narrated by Michael Douglass about the 1972 Munich Olympic Games Massacre called One Day in September.  There is a glaring continuity error in the documentary that just irks me. They used these archival news audio and video. 

I don't know how much you know about the attack but essentially what happened was that these Israeli Athletes were taken hostage in their dorm room at the Olympic Village. They were taken from the dorms to some helicopters via a van. Then from the helicopter to a military airbase where there was a gunfight.  The German authorities botched the entire thing in a way that makes the Uvalde ISD folks look like the Delta Force.  

Anyway, In one clip Peter Jennings remarks that there are only 5 snipers waiting for the 8 terrorists at the airfare base.  Literally 90 seconds later in the documentary...as the helicopters are taking off, Jennings says that they don't know where the choppers are headed.  

You'd think the editors of the documentary would not have both of these clips in their show.


----------



## Brick Gold

If you havent noticed already, I am going backwards in time here.

My fifth Halloween movie pick is:


Night of the Living Dead (1968)


----------



## Flopper

Flopper said:


> I know what you mean.  I was watching an old movie on TCM that showed a girl in a white dress climbing out of a window.  The next scene it showed her running away from window wearing a black dress.   These goof-ups are common in very low budget movies that have short production schedule.   They just don't have the time or money to reshoot.  The one I was watching had a budget of $125,000 and was filmed in 8 days.  They also are common in series spin offs.  Star Trek has had at least 6 series spins offs and a number of movies.  There are incidents involving both characters and time factors that don't agree.  I just ignore them and consider them just part of the fantasy.





candycorn said:


> I get some goofs...you can't weed them all out.
> 
> There is this documentary narrated by Michael Douglass about the 1972 Munich Olympic Games Massacre called One Day in September.  There is a glaring continuity error in the documentary that just irks me. They used these archival news audio and video.
> 
> I don't know how much you know about the attack but essentially what happened was that these Israeli Athletes were taken hostage in their dorm room at the Olympic Village. They were taken from the dorms to some helicopters via a van. Then from the helicopter to a military airbase where there was a gunfight.  The German authorities botched the entire thing in a way that makes the Uvalde ISD folks look like the Delta Force.
> 
> Anyway, In one clip Peter Jennings remarks that there are only 5 snipers waiting for the 8 terrorists at the airfare base.  Literally 90 seconds later in the documentary...as the helicopters are taking off, Jennings says that they don't know where the choppers are headed.
> 
> You'd think the editors of the documentary would not have both of these clips in their show.


I can easy forgive inaccuracies in fiction but not documentaries.  We watch fiction to be entertained but we watch documentaries to become informed.


----------



## candycorn

Flopper said:


> I can easy forgive inaccuracies in fiction but not documentaries.  We watch fiction to be entertained but we watch documentaries to become informed.


This is off topic a bit...

The bizarre thing about this (I wasn't glued to the TV during the crisis so I don't know) terrorist attack that played out in real time on TV was this.  The Black September terrorists take the hostages from the dorms to the van.  The van takes the terrorists and the hostages to two waiting transport helicopters.  Then the helicopters go to the military airport where there is an ambush that was going to take place.  

Up until this point to where the terrorists walked out of the dorm with the hostages--nobody knew how many terrorists there were.  

Peter Jennings (or a cracker-jack impersonation of his voice anyway) says on the documentary, 

"There are not four guerillas​nor even five, as the police believed.​There are eight, and there are​only five police marksmen...​waiting at Furstenfeldbruck Airport."​
Did someone really divulge how many snipers there were at the airport to a reporter?  WOW!!!!  

Anyway...back to the topic...if you haven't seen the documentary, it is worth a watch.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> If you havent noticed already, I am going backwards in time here.
> 
> My fifth Halloween movie pick is:
> 
> View attachment 717876
> Night of the Living Dead (1968)


That was a damn good movie.  All things considered 10/10


----------



## Brick Gold

Number six Halloween pick is considered one of the best horror films of the 1950s starring horror legend Vincent Price:


House of Wax (1953)


----------



## Brick Gold

Top of all the 1940s lists here is this, number seven of my count:


The Body Snatcher (1945)


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> Number six Halloween pick is considered one of the best horror films of the 1950s starring horror legend Vincent Price:
> 
> View attachment 717968
> House of Wax (1953)


Every year at Halloween when asked for the best Halloween movies, I have to mention _Carnival of Souls, _not because it is the best but because it is the most unique.   It creates a horror of loneliness rather than a horror of blood and violence.

The movie was created by Herk Harvey a payroll director of a company in Lawrence Kansas.  He wrote the script, directed, produced, and played in the movie along with 5 fellows workers, none of which had ever worked in a movie.  There was only one professional actor in the production,  Candace Hilligoss who was paid $2,000.  The movie was filmed in Lawrence at cost of $33,000.

The story begins with A young woman in a small Kansas town who survives a drag race accident, then agrees to take a job as a church organist in Salt Lake City.  En route, she is haunted by a bizarre apparition that compels her toward an abandoned lakeside pavilion.  I won't spoil the movie by going on.

What makes the movie interesting is that after 61 years, it is still being shown on late night TV, film festivals, and Horrorfests.   As one critics said, "It is the movie that wouldn't die."


----------



## lg325

*It is a well-done film and shows you don't need a big budget to make a fine film.*


----------



## Brick Gold

My eighth Halloween movie pick is:



Dracula (1931)


----------



## Brick Gold

This movie poster recently gained the record for most expensive ever sold at $525,800.00.  Here is an article on that auction:








						This 1931 Dracula One-Sheet Just Became the Most Expensive Film Poster of all Time
					

Do you have an extra $500,000 laying around to purchase your own copy of this classic Dracula poster?




					www.pastemagazine.com
				




Although there were several posters very different from each other made to promote Dracula, this one is the most popular one.

Universal released a series of horror movies in the 1930s and all of them are considered timeless classics, including this version of Dracula, thought to be the unchallenged champion, yet to be surpassed in the almost 100 years since its release.


----------



## The Duke

Mashmont said:


> Yes, my opinion certainly is.  Isn't yours about you?


Your opinion sucks, brah.


----------



## Brick Gold

My ninth Halloween movie pick is:


Häxan (1922)


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> Every year at Halloween when asked for the best Halloween movies, I have to mention _Carnival of Souls, _not because it is the best but because it is the most unique.   It creates a horror of loneliness rather than a horror of blood and violence.
> 
> The movie was created by Herk Harvey a payroll director of a company in Lawrence Kansas.  He wrote the script, directed, produced, and played in the movie along with 5 fellows workers, none of which had ever worked in a movie.  There was only one professional actor in the production,  Candace Hilligoss who was paid $2,000.  The movie was filmed in Lawrence at cost of $33,000.
> 
> The story begins with A young woman in a small Kansas town who survives a drag race accident, then agrees to take a job as a church organist in Salt Lake City.  En route, she is haunted by a bizarre apparition that compels her toward an abandoned lakeside pavilion.  I won't spoil the movie by going on.
> 
> What makes the movie interesting is that after 61 years, it is still being shown on late night TV, film festivals, and Horrorfests.   As one critics said, "It is the movie that wouldn't die."


To tell you the truth I was sort of disappointed in House Of Wax but it was a good movie, I anticipated it being a notch or two better than it was.  Motley Crue released a concert DVD named Carnival Of Souls, maybe this was where they nabbed their title.  I will definitely check this out.

What Vincent Price movies do you think are his best?


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> I know what you mean.  I was watching an old movie on TCM that showed a girl in a white dress climbing out of a window.  The next scene it showed her running away from window wearing a black dress.   These goof-ups are common in very low budget movies that have short production schedule.   They just don't have the time or money to reshoot.  The one I was watching had a budget of $125,000 and was filmed in 8 days.  They also are common in series spin offs.  Star Trek has had at least 6 series spins offs and a number of movies.  There are incidents involving both characters and time factors that don't agree.  I just ignore them and consider them just part of the fantasy.
> 
> It also happens in  classic masterpieces such as the _Wizard of Oz_.
> When Dorothy (Judy Garland) first meets the Scarecrow (Ray Bolger), her hair is in two pigtails at shoulder-length. As the two sing “If I Only Had A Brain”, Garland’s pigtails grow longer and longer. At the end of the song, they’re back to their original length. Now, _The Wizard of Oz _had a notoriously rigorous production schedule spanning over the course of six months, so it’s evident that Garland’s hair had gotten longer during that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 12 Worst Continuity Errors In Popular Movies
> 
> 
> Did you catch these mistakes in famous films?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screencrush.com


I discovered the Criterion Channel, hosting many silent era and early movies not found on Turner Classics.   Subscription is $10.99 / month.








						The Phantom Carriage - The Criterion Channel
					

Criterion Collection Edition #579  The last person to die on New Year’s Eve before the clock strikes twelve is doomed to take the reins of Death’s chariot and work tirelessly collecting fresh souls for the next year. So says the legend that drives THE PHANTOM CARRIAGE (KÖRKARLEN), directed by the...




					www.criterionchannel.com
				




Few movies are available online if they were made before WW2, even if they were classics.  But I keep a list of those and will make sure I buy them when I restart my movie collection.


----------



## Brick Gold

lg325 said:


> *It is a well-done film and shows you don't need a big budget to make a fine film.*


You need a vision and a cast and crew to believe in that vision.  In that manner its about more than money.


----------



## Brick Gold

My 10th Halloween movie pick is the only one available to rent online from the 1910s:


The Golem (1914)


----------



## Brick Gold

That completes a full century of cinematic horror.  On Halloween day I am going to watch the AI created* "Mr. Puzzles Wants You to be Less Alive (2021)"* and some additional flicks.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> To tell you the truth I was sort of disappointed in House Of Wax but it was a good movie, I anticipated it being a notch or two better than it was.  Motley Crue released a concert DVD named Carnival Of Souls, maybe this was where they nabbed their title.  I will definitely check this out.
> 
> What Vincent Price movies do you think are his best?


The Fly (1959). I  think this is one of his best, although I did not like it that much.  House of Wax was the first major 3D color release.  I saw it as kid.  3D was a distraction.  The audience was most concerned with stuff flying out screen.  It took a few years but the 3D craze died out due to falling interest by the public and cost of production.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> You need a vision and a cast and crew to believe in that vision.  In that manner its about more than money.


There is no way knowing if _Carnival of Souls_ ever made any money. Considering it's budget was only about 30,000, it must have made money for somebody, probably the company that released it on DVDs in the 1990s.   The film had it's World Premier at the Main Street Theater in Lawrence, Kansas.  After that the distribution rights was sold but there was no distribution as such.  Copies were made and sold but there was not copywrite in the US.  So copy after copy was made and often edited.   The original runtime is believed to be 91 but a 78 min. version is often shown.

A low budget film that made money and lots of it was the _Blair Witch Project _with a budget of less than $500,000 in 1999.  This film made over 248 million worldwide.  It revived the low budget film industry, occasionally producing something really good but most often not.


----------



## Flopper

Don't know if anyone has mentioned this one but there is a very good old horror movie, actually more suspense than horror titled _The Innocents_ (1961) written by Truman Capote and John Mortimer staring Deborah Kerr and Michael Redgrave.  It is based on the novel, _Turn of the Screw _by Henry James.

I think the movie is best described as a stylishly crafted, chilling British ghost tale.  It kind of creeps up on you with shadowy demotic creatures, eerie children and the realization that demonic possession is at work. it is a movie of psychological horrors with no blood and guts. It is not the kind of movie you watch with a room full of trick or treaters or your drunken beer buddies, but rather on a cold windy winter night alone or with your nearest and dearest.

Rotten Tomatoes gave it 95%,  not to be confused with the 2022 Norwegian film of the same name which is another great ghost story on the same subject. 








						The Innocents (1961 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lg325

**


----------



## Flopper

_The Uninvited, _1944 is for fans of old ghost movies.  It is notable for several reasons.  First, it is probably the first English movie made about a young couple buying a haunted house.  I hate to recommend it as it has been done so many time and it's very predictable.  However, what makes this movie worth seeing is it is done so well and the music Stella by Starlight written by Victor Young is wonderful.  If you listen to much jazz you have probably heard it a lot as it's a favorite of jazz groups.  The movie centers around a couple buying an old home on the Cornish coast of England.  Photography is very good as is the acting, however the ghost scenes are pretty amateurish by today
standards.

This movie was made just before Ray Milland's,_ The Lost Weekend _which is his best performance and the probably the best movie every made about Alcoholism.   If you haven't seen do so.


----------



## hjmick

_My Favorite Year_


----------



## Leo123

Crappy movie I'm sorry I watched:  'It.'


----------



## Brick Gold

Leo123 said:


> Crappy movie I'm sorry I watched:  'It.'


Most Stephen King movies are somewhat lacking in some way but aren't so bad they're unwatchable.  I do remember seeing It when I was about 5 or so and being scared out of my little mind.  

My grandpa watched a lot of the Stephen King movies and thats how I saw most of them.  The Shining is on my list, one of few Stephen King movies that made it to #1 on the big screen.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> My 10th Halloween movie pick is the only one available to rent online from the 1910s:
> 
> View attachment 718563
> The Golem (1914)


The rental version of this movie is the original picture restored with badly done voice acted dialogue and random metal music playing in the background.  The scenes don't cut to line cards like most silent movies, only the narration and this takes away from the quality of watching.  I gave this 5/10.  If the narration were well done with appropriate music I would have scored it higher.

There is a second version of this movie with the same Golem actor but the rest of the cast is different, filmed in 1920, 30 minutes longer.  Maybe thats the one I should've watched.

It was a rare treat to see old film like this anyways as almost none of these flicks are available online.

Wasn't much of a horror as I would compare it to a man building a robot to serve him if it were a modern movie.  Maybe this was horror back then.


----------



## Flopper

_*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*_,
Funny, griping, and a taste of the craziness of living with nuclear animation.  It is now history but it could be our future


----------



## Brick Gold

I watched Mr. Puzzles Wants You to be Less Alive (2021) on Facebook, here:
Was amusing and made me laugh.


----------



## The Duke

Phantasm series.


----------



## Brick Gold

Letterboxd, social platform for movie fans








						Letterboxd • Your life in film
					

Letterboxd is a social platform for sharing your taste in film. Use it as a diary to record your opinion about films as you watch them, or just to keep track of films you’ve seen in the past. Rate, review and tag films as you add them. Find and follow your friends to see what they’re enjoying...




					letterboxd.com
				




An example of a topic post:








						Top 300 Silent Era Films
					

Silent Era, probably the most important silent film site on the internet, has a long-running poll to find the best silent era films. The list is obviously far from perfect and suffers from three problems all acknowledged by the creators of the poll. The first is that some silent films are lost...




					letterboxd.com


----------



## Brick Gold

I'm not a news reporter but I noticed Leonardo Dicaprio's official site went out of business, had to remove it from my favorites list.  He's probably relying on Twitter and Facebook to promote his environmentalist exploits, so therefore decided to pull the plug.  I sure hope social media doesn't replace standard internet.


----------



## badbob85037

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Brick Gold

I replenished my deck to 100 cards and will continue what I started.


----------



## Brick Gold

Death Wish 3 (1985)


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 719706
> Death Wish 3 (1985)


5/10


----------



## Brick Gold

Pork Chop Hill (1959)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Italian Job (1969)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Protégé (2021)


----------



## Pellinore

I'll throw a few less well-known ones out there ...

The Eight Hundred (2020)
1917 (2019)
Hail, Caesar! (2016)
Train to Busan (2016)
The Monuments Men (2015)
Attack the Block (2011)
The Alamo (2004)
Grand Theft Parsons (2003)
Dog Soldiers (2002)
Brotherhood of the Wolf (2001)
Enemy at the Gates (2001)
The Others (2001)
The Game (1997)
The Ghost and the Darkness (1996)

That should keep you going for a while.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 720161
> The Protégé (2021)


6/10  I was disappointed but I've seen much worse.  Trying to rate these newer movies can be difficult because the standard for picture quality and camera operation is way above what it used to be, so now every movie you see is vibrant, stylish and stunning.  Every movie you see looks fantastic.

Only two movies I've seen made since 2012 would I say are 10/10


----------



## Flopper

Is there any point at all in having lists of movies mostly from people you don't know that can range in age from 10 to 100 with widely varying tastes?  Only if you discuss the contents of the movie, and why you like it, does the listing have any real interest to other.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> Is there any point at all in having lists of movies mostly from people you don't know that can range in age from 10 to 100 with widely varying tastes?  Only if you discuss the contents of the movie, and why you like it, does the listing have any real interest to other.



I will watch many varieties but stay out of the kids movies for the most part.  I watch mostly action scifi and comedy.  Dont like slow dramas or chickflicks much.  People will suggest the most unexpected surprises if you ask them for a list and often you discover things you didnt know about.


----------



## Brick Gold

Snowpiercer (2013)


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 721000
> Snowpiercer (2013)


Thumbs down for the cannibal story.  5/10

I don't want to see movies that make light of cannibalism as I severely disapprove of this disgusting matter.  In addition to the ratings system they should add an easy to understand content identifier that points out "contains cannibalism", "contain pedo shit", "contains incest",  "contains this perversion".  I dont care how great you think your movie is, I dont want to see it if it promotes such subject matters in any light positive or negative, even if briefly in word as this movie does.

And thats why I wont be rating this on IMDb, because someone someday will look at my ratings list and go, hey man he likes cannibalism lets sneak some shit into his food.  Trust me, theres gutter shit that does things like that and I aint taking a chance.

So you see Halloween movies love it such as Sweeney Todd or Dracula where this matter is used as part of the plot but thats what makes it a Halloween movie.  So its hard to say what should be done to keep this content out of your collection.


----------



## Brick Gold

Dark City (1998)


----------



## Brick Gold

Breakdown (1997)


----------



## Brick Gold

Once Upon a Time (1944)


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 722430
> Breakdown (1997)


Breakdown was a great suspense action movie that kept me on the edge of my seat.  In fact, it was so good I can't keep it to myself.  Most people probably haven't seen this and I didn't even know about it till I looked at Kurt Russells page on IMDb.  I would recommend you see this, it really got me going, it would probably get you going too.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Flopper

Ringo said:


>


I believe _Best Years of Our Lives _is probably the best movie every made about GI's returning home from war. The movie takes place in the small midwestern town of Boon City but if could be any small town in American in 1945.  The movie follows three veterans returning home from war. There's Fred (Dana Andrews), a war hero who, unable to compete with more highly skilled workers, has to return to his low-wage soda jerk job.  There's Bank executive Al (Fredric March)  who gets into trouble for offering favorable loans to veterans. After losing both hands in the war, Homer (Harold Russell) who returns to his loving fiancée, but must struggle to adjust.  Thanks William Wyler Director, Robert E. Sherwood, Screenwriter, and a great cast, by the end of the movie you will feel you know these guys and you'll want know more. 

The movie won 8 academy awards and is number 37 on the America Film Institute's _ The 100 Greatest American Films of All Times. _


----------



## Brick Gold

The Clearing (2004)


----------



## Brick Gold

Trading Paint (2019)


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> Breakdown was a great suspense action movie that kept me on the edge of my seat.  In fact, it was so good I can't keep it to myself.  Most people probably haven't seen this and I didn't even know about it till I looked at Kurt Russells page on IMDb.  I would recommend you see this, it really got me going, it would probably get you going too.


Reading this it looks sort of off note the way it was worded but it was a high anxiety post-movie reflection on what I'd seen and truly it was the best movie I saw in a long time and totally surprised me because I didn't think it was going to be that good.  Funny thing is I never heard of it in the 25 years since it was released.  You'd think someone would say something about it.  I wasn't trying to be overly gracious as it appears on read back.  I suggest you see this movie if you haven't already.  I'm glad I picked it.


----------



## Brick Gold

All my picks here are randomly drawn from a deck that I shuffle between each movie.  Much of the time what I draw connects in some way with what is going on in reality and that adds a Twilight Zone factor to the experience such as drawing this Travolta movie immediately after making that comment.  You can see the connection there.  I didn't plan it and have by now forgotten almost all of the contents of the deck, so, it is what it is, proving itself repeatedly.


----------



## Brick Gold

All The King's Men (2006)


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> I believe _Best Years of Our Lives _is probably the best movie every made about GI's returning home from war. The movie takes place in the small midwestern town of Boon City but if could be any small town in American in 1945.  The movie follows three veterans returning home from war. There's Fred (Dana Andrews), a war hero who, unable to compete with more highly skilled workers, has to return to his low-wage soda jerk job.  There's Bank executive Al (Fredric March)  who gets into trouble for offering favorable loans to veterans. After losing both hands in the war, Homer (Harold Russell) who returns to his loving fiancée, but must struggle to adjust.  Thanks William Wyler Director, Robert E. Sherwood, Screenwriter, and a great cast, by the end of the movie you will feel you know these guys and you'll want know more.
> 
> The movie won 8 academy awards and is number 37 on the America Film Institute's _ The 100 Greatest American Films of All Times. _


I am going to watch this tomorrow on Veterans Day.  Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> I am going to watch this tomorrow on Veterans Day.  Thanks for your suggestions.


Hope you like


----------



## Brick Gold

The Shining (1980)


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 723632
> All The King's Men (2006)


5/10 boring political movie, not much to see here.  Many familiar faces though.  Something to watch, could be much worse.


----------



## 22lcidw

Flopper said:


> I believe _Best Years of Our Lives _is probably the best movie every made about GI's returning home from war. The movie takes place in the small midwestern town of Boon City but if could be any small town in American in 1945.  The movie follows three veterans returning home from war. There's Fred (Dana Andrews), a war hero who, unable to compete with more highly skilled workers, has to return to his low-wage soda jerk job.  There's Bank executive Al (Fredric March)  who gets into trouble for offering favorable loans to veterans. After losing both hands in the war, Homer (Harold Russell) who returns to his loving fiancée, but must struggle to adjust.  Thanks William Wyler Director, Robert E. Sherwood, Screenwriter, and a great cast, by the end of the movie you will feel you know these guys and you'll want know more.
> 
> The movie won 8 academy awards and is number 37 on the America Film Institute's _ The 100 Greatest American Films of All Times. _


I disagree. This seemed like a propaganda film to the max. Progs will sell all war movies as American propaganda. This movie was not that good except it was feel good for an ending of a terrible time. And it won awards because of it.


----------



## BothWings

The Brotherhood of the Bell


----------



## lg325

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 723632
> All The King's Men (2006)


Haven't seen this version the original version with Broadrick Crawford was good.


----------



## Brick Gold

lg325 said:


> Haven't seen this version the original version with Broadrick Crawford was good.


I read this 2006 version was made without seeing the original film and was fully adapted from the novel.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> 5/10 boring political movie, not much to see here.  Many familiar faces though.  Something to watch, could be much worse.


I prefer the original version (1949).  The 2006 version is disjointed and the script is terrible.  Rotten Tomatoes gave a it a charitable 11% and audiences 40%.  the original movie won 3 Oscars which included Best Picture and Rotten Tomatoes gave it a 96% and the audience 78%.

The movies are based on the novel of the same name written by Robert Penn Warren.  The book was inspired by the real-life story of Louisiana governor Huey P. Long, who was assassinated in 1935.

I doubt many people today know anything about Huey P. Long and what he did in Louisiana.  Although Donald Trump captivated his audience in much the same way as Long did, he was much different once in office.  Unlike Trump, he was a champion of the poor building highways, huge bridges, bringing free healthcare to his people, free schools, free textbooks, free lunches, etc.  Tax the rich to feed to poor was his goal and violating the law was just routine business for Long.  He was the most hated man in Louisiana and the most Loved.

In the movie and book, the main character, Willie Stark deviates from Huey Long in order to capitate the viewer or reader but the most important events in Long's  life are factually portrayed. The 1949 version is worth seeing for it's fine acting and script and for a glimpse of political history of a charlatan and conman that might have made it to the presidency if not stopped by an assassin's bullet. 

The moral of both the book and movie is "Absolute Power Corrupts Absolutely".


----------



## Flopper

22lcidw said:


> I disagree. This seemed like a propaganda film to the max. Progs will sell all war movies as American propaganda. This movie was not that good except it was feel good for an ending of a terrible time. And it won awards because of it.


What propaganda?  Vets returning home from WWII did have adjustment problems, jobs, family, and changes in America.  What is different than other wars to come were numbers, 16 million Vets and most returning home to civilian life within 2 years after the war.  I think one of the reasons this movie was so popular, is that audiences could easily identify with the characters.


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> I prefer the original version (1949).  The 2006 version is disjointed and the script is terrible.  Rotten Tomatoes gave a it a charitable 11% and audiences 40%.  the original movie won 3 Oscars which included Best Picture and Rotten Tomatoes gave it a 96% and the audience 78%.
> 
> The movies are based on the novel of the same name written by Robert Penn Warren.  The book was inspired by the real-life story of Louisiana governor Huey P. Long, who was assassinated in 1935.
> 
> I doubt many people today know anything about Huey P. Long and what he did in Louisiana.  Although Donald Trump captivated his audience in much the same way as Long did, he was much different once in office.  Unlike Trump, he was a champion of the poor building highways, huge bridges, bringing free healthcare to his people, free schools, free textbooks, free lunches, etc.  Tax the rich to feed to poor was his goal and violating the law was just routine business for Long.  He was the most hated man in Louisiana and the most Loved.
> 
> In the movie and book, the main character, Willie Stark deviates from Huey Long in order to capitate the viewer or reader but the most important events in Long's  life are factually portrayed. The 1949 version is worth seeing for it's fine acting and script and for a glimpse of political history of a charlatan and conman that might have made it to the presidency if not stopped by an assassin's bullet.
> 
> The moral of both the book and movie is "Absolute Power Corrupts Absolutely".



I will see the original sooner or later.  This version wasn't terrible, everything was solid from a film point of view, nothing stuck out about it as being substandard, a bunch of Oscar level actors not going the extra mile with TV movie level dialogue, professionally shot on nice cameras, nothing artful or ambitious about any of it visually.  Sort of like boring, cant wait for it to end but nothing makes you wince.  Thats why I rate it right in the middle down the center, could be the measure to determine all the others, better is a 6 worse is a 4.

Like sitting in a nice waiting room forever and theres nothing to keep you occupied, its nice in there, the temperature is perfect, nobody else shows up.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> I will see the original sooner or later.  This version wasn't terrible, everything was solid from a film point of view, nothing stuck out about it as being substandard, a bunch of Oscar level actors not going the extra mile with TV movie level dialogue, professionally shot on nice cameras, nothing artful or ambitious about any of it visually.  Sort of like boring, cant wait for it to end but nothing makes you wince.  Thats why I rate it right in the middle down the center, could be the measure to determine all the others, better is a 6 worse is a 4.
> 
> Like sitting in a nice waiting room forever and theres nothing to keep you occupied, its nice in there, the temperature is perfect, nobody else shows up.


If found the whole movie a bit boring due to either the script or direction, maybe both.  Stark was so charismatic in the 1949 movie he could convince a blind man to walk a tightrope but Penn just didn't have it..   I lived in Louisiana for some years and I always found the Long's fascination thus I was really expecting a lot from the movie and got nothing but a few wasted  hours.


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> If found the whole movie a bit boring due to either the script or direction, maybe both.  Stark was so charismatic in the 1949 movie he could convince a blind man to walk a tightrope but Penn just didn't have it..   I lived in Louisiana for some years and I always found the Long's fascination thus I was really expecting a lot from the movie and got nothing but a few wasted  hours.


Well it goes to show how much it takes to make a truly great movie.


----------



## Ringo

" I was nineteen" with english subtitles
Gregor is a young soldier entering Germany with the victorious Soviet troops at the end of WWII. But he is also the child of left-wing Germans who fled from Hitler and spent the war in the Soviet Union. As a result, his return to Germany is ambivalent; he finds he is a stranger in his own land.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Trial (1962)

This film isn't available to rent on Amazon or Netflix or anywhere else in the US, but its available on Roku as a FREEVEE gift.  I guess one free movie a year won't hurt.  I really want to see this one, I can relate to the premise being a man is on trial without being informed of his charges.  So, how do you defend yourself when you dont know what you are accused of?  Orson Welles said this was the best film he ever made.  If its so good how come it isnt avalable?  I dont know but maybe I can tell why when I watch it.  Heres the FREEVEE link if youd like to do so yourself.

Happy Veterans Day









						Roku
					

Roku provides the simplest way to stream entertainment to your TV. On your terms. With thousands of available channels to choose from.



					therokuchannel.roku.com
				



Forgive the commercials.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 724064
> The Trial (1962)
> 
> This film isn't available to rent on Amazon or Netflix or anywhere else in the US, but its available on Roku as a FREEVEE gift.  I guess one free movie a year won't hurt.  I really want to see this one, I can relate to the premise being a man is on trial without being informed of his charges.  So, how do you defend yourself when you dont know what you are accused of?  Orson Welles said this was the best film he ever made.  If its so good how come it isnt avalable?  I dont know but maybe I can tell why when I watch it.  Heres the FREEVEE link if youd like to do so yourself.
> 
> Happy Veterans Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roku
> 
> 
> Roku provides the simplest way to stream entertainment to your TV. On your terms. With thousands of available channels to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> therokuchannel.roku.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the commercials.


The Trial is a lesson in communist behavior and is uncomfortable to watch as the main character, a man of the freeworld, stuck in the 50s mode of living, is being courted by a communist regime.  Thats what I gather from it and the commie themes are probably why the American movie rentals dont carry it.  Not a movie you must see unless you want to see how commies act.  I am sorry I subjected myself to this.

Not the best Orson Welles movie as he claimed.  The second half of the movie gets crazier and makes less sense.  I don't want to see this again.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Best Years of Our Lives (1946)



Flopper said:


> I believe _Best Years of Our Lives _is probably the best movie every made about GI's returning home from war. The movie takes place in the small midwestern town of Boon City but if could be any small town in American in 1945.  The movie follows three veterans returning home from war. There's Fred (Dana Andrews), a war hero who, unable to compete with more highly skilled workers, has to return to his low-wage soda jerk job.  There's Bank executive Al (Fredric March)  who gets into trouble for offering favorable loans to veterans. After losing both hands in the war, Homer (Harold Russell) who returns to his loving fiancée, but must struggle to adjust.  Thanks William Wyler Director, Robert E. Sherwood, Screenwriter, and a great cast, by the end of the movie you will feel you know these guys and you'll want know more.
> 
> The movie won 8 academy awards and is number 37 on the America Film Institute's _ The 100 Greatest American Films of All Times. _



Happy Veterans Day


----------



## Brick Gold

"I ain't selling nothing but plain old fashioned Americanism."   Great movie with a realistic story.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 724064
> The Trial (1962)
> 
> This film isn't available to rent on Amazon or Netflix or anywhere else in the US, but its available on Roku as a FREEVEE gift.  I guess one free movie a year won't hurt.  I really want to see this one, I can relate to the premise being a man is on trial without being informed of his charges.  So, how do you defend yourself when you dont know what you are accused of?  Orson Welles said this was the best film he ever made.  If its so good how come it isnt avalable?  I dont know but maybe I can tell why when I watch it.  Heres the FREEVEE link if youd like to do so yourself.
> 
> Happy Veterans Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roku
> 
> 
> Roku provides the simplest way to stream entertainment to your TV. On your terms. With thousands of available channels to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> therokuchannel.roku.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the commercials.


For whatever reason the film is without copywrite so it is in public domain.  It's available on YouTube. The link is below.  Is it good or bad?  Well that depends on what you like.  Wells said it was his greatest movie.  I disagree.  The Cinematography is great.  However the premise of movie is not that great.  In 1962, it would be considered an art movie that played Art movie houses .  You be judge as to whether it is good or bad.


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> For whatever reason the film is without copywrite so it is in public domain.  It's available on YouTube. The link is below.  Is it good or bad?  Well that depends on what you like.  Wells said it was his greatest movie.  I disagree.  The Cinematography is great.  However the premise of movie is not that great.  In 1962, it would be considered an art movie that played Art movie houses .  You be judge as to whether it is good or bad.



What happens to the reels when a copyright expires?


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> The Trial is a lesson in communist behavior and is uncomfortable to watch as the main character, a man of the freeworld, stuck in the 50s mode of living, is being courted by a communist regime.  Thats what I gather from it and the commie themes are probably why the American movie rentals dont carry it.  Not a movie you must see unless you want to see how commies act.  I am sorry I subjected myself to this.
> 
> Not the best Orson Welles movie as he claimed.  The second half of the movie gets crazier and makes less sense.  I don't want to see this again.


I don't see this movie is as communistic.  Our central character stands accused of an unknown crime, and his trial is supposedly required for justice to be served. However, there seems to be little justice in the treatment Josef receives.


----------



## lg325

*Anthony Perkins makes any movie  better. He was an excellent actor .I like the movie it is an art film not something you see at a regular movie house. All the actors  were excellent,  the movie all around was well put together . A man caught in a  confusing situation lost in a strange and unforgiving  man made environment.  Thanks for posting.  *


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> I don't see this movie is as communistic.  Our central character stands accused of an unknown crime, and his trial is supposedly required for justice to be served. However, there seems to be little justice in the treatment Josef receives.



His accusers appear to be communists and they draw him into their world, they dont present any identification as to who they are and do not serve him a warrant, but they seem to be trying to make him commit to the idea he is guilty although they never say of what.  His interractions with his accusers seem to be symbolic displays of communist mannerisms and behaviors, all of which he tries to reject and is obviously put off with.  Many of them have slight russian accents.  I mean, it doesnt take much imagination to see whats going on here.


----------



## Brick Gold

lg325 said:


> *Anthony Perkins makes any movie  better. He was an excellent actor.*



What are his best movies?


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> What happens to the reels when a copyright expires?


When the copywrite expires, the work is in public domain which places streamers like Youtube can make the film available without paying royalties or fees.  I'm not sure this move was every copywrite in the US.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> His accusers appear to be communists and they draw him into their world, they dont present any identification as to who they are and do not serve him a warrant, but they seem to be trying to make him commit to the idea he is guilty although they never say of what.


I think that might be any fictious totalitarian state.


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> When the copywrite expires, the work is in public domain which places streamers like Youtube can make the film available without paying royalties or fees.  I'm not sure this move was every copywrite in the US.



Well then what about the reels?


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> What are his best movies?


Psycho, Les Misérables (1978), Edge of Sanity,.....
​


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> Well then what about the reels?


If you mean the movie reels, they have probably been trashed.  This movie was released 54 years ago and it was far from being a blockbuster. The master has obviously been made available on DVD and now it is out being streamed.  Probably somewhere in some warehouse, the masters are stored with the chemicals being eroded which is typical of movies that are not big hits.   According to to Library of Congress only 14% of commercial films made are still around today.  Half the films made before 1950 are gone and 90% of silent films are gone.


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> If you mean the movie reels, they have probably been trashed.  This movie was released 54 years ago and it was far from being a blockbuster. The master has obviously been made available on DVD and now it is out being streamed.  Probably somewhere in some warehouse, the masters are stored with the chemicals being eroded which is typical of movies that are not big hits.   According to to Library of Congress only 14% of commercial films made are still around today.  Half the films made before 1950 are gone and 90% of silent films are gone.


So the collectors are the only ones concerned with them and most of the collectors are film-makers themselves.  If an old film like this is selected to be restored then the reels might not be available and a theater copy would need to be used, if available.

You'd think that the studios would want to keep everything locked away no matter how popular it was, but like NASA they appear to throw most of their originals out.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> So the collectors are the only ones concerned with them and most of the collectors are film-makers themselves.  If an old film like this is selected to be restored then the reels might not be available and a theater copy would need to be used, if available.
> 
> You'd think that the studios would want to keep everything locked away no matter how popular it was, but like NASA they appear to throw most of their originals out.


The dollar is king in the movie industry like no other industries. Movies up to 1970 were made for a theater or TV release. The first theater release lasted typically 3 or 4 months. Then the second release went to secondary theaters in small towns and the suburbs. Then they hit drive-ins and very low admission theatres with double bills.  So after about year for most films, the money making days were over and the master went to the vault.  Unfortunately many of these vaults were not made to achieve films centuries.  They were storage rooms where the masters deteriorated. 

By the end of the 40s every studio in Hollywood was having problems with TV stealing their audience and it only got worst in 50s.  Liberty Pictures was absorbed by RKO and within a few years RKO when bust and most it's vault went to Paramount who sold parts of the holding to serval smaller companies.   All studios were losing producers and directors who were creating their own small companies.   Most these companies were absorbed by the 70s.  The masters from these productions were all over the place deteriorating. Copies were made from master and sold to TV productions companies, who copied them over and over until they were unusable.  

By 1990 many great movies had deteriorated so badly they were hardly watchable with bad soundtracks, faded color, and missing segments .  Movies like My Fair Lady,  A Star is Born, The Ten Commandments, The Jazz Singer, and many more would  have been gone today had not been for a number of Hollywood actors, directors, and producers who poured many millions into film restoration.   I saw My Fair Lady after the restoration on a big screen and it looked and sounded just as good as did over 50 years ago.


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> The dollar is king in the movie industry like no other industries. Movies up to 1970 were made for a theater or TV release. The first theater release lasted typically 3 or 4 months. Then the second release went to secondary theaters in small towns and the suburbs. Then they hit drive-ins and very low admission theatres with double bills.  So after about year for most films, the money making days were over and the master went to the vault.  Unfortunately many of these vaults were not made to achieve films centuries.  They were storage rooms where the masters deteriorated.
> 
> By the end of the 40s every studio in Hollywood was having problems with TV stealing their audience and it only got worst in 50s.  Liberty Pictures was absorbed by RKO and within a few years RKO when bust and most it's vault went to Paramount who sold parts of the holding to serval smaller companies.   All studios were losing producers and directors who were creating their own small companies.   Most these companies were absorbed by the 70s.  The masters from these productions were all over the place deteriorating. Copies were made from master and sold to TV productions companies, who copied them over and over until they were unusable.
> 
> By 1990 many great movies had deteriorated so badly they were hardly watchable with bad soundtracks, faded color, and missing segments .  Movies like My Fair Lady,  A Star is Born, The Ten Commandments, The Jazz Singer, and many more would  have been gone today had not been for a number of Hollywood actors, directors, and producers who poured many millions into film restoration.   I saw My Fair Lady after the restoration on a big screen and it looked and sounded just as good as did over 50 years ago.



The majority of those older films that could be saved are probably already found, I suppose every once in a while someone finds a missing reel as I've read happened with some lost American films that were found in foreign vaults, but those rare discoveries are probably reaching their end.  Now that everything is digital the materials available to collectors continuously shrink.  That will drive prices up as demand slowly rises.


----------



## Brick Gold

Actually, some movies are being filmed but the negatives are scanned into digital format to be released theatrically:

34 in 2017








						2017 shot on film (16mm/35mm/65mm) - IMDb
					

2017 shot on film (16mm/35mm/65mm)




					m.imdb.com
				




45 in 2018








						2018 shot on film (16mm/35mm/65mm) - IMDb
					

2018 shot on film (16mm/35mm/65mm)




					m.imdb.com
				




51 in 2019








						2019 shot on film 16mm/35mm/65mm - IMDb
					

2019 shot on film 16mm/35mm/65mm




					m.imdb.com
				




19 in 2020








						List of 2020 Movies Shot on Film - IMDb
					

List of 2020 Movies Shot on Film




					m.imdb.com
				




37 in 2021








						List of 2021 Movies Shot on REAL Film - IMDb
					

List of 2021 Movies Shot on REAL Film




					m.imdb.com
				




5 in 2022








						List of 2022 Movies shot on REAL Film - IMDb
					

List of 2022 Movies shot on REAL Film




					m.imdb.com
				




These are most likely incomplete lists but this "Anamorphic" digitial format seems to be the popular choice of film-makers nowadays.


----------



## Brick Gold

The 24 Films (More or Less) Shot on 35mm Released in 2018 | Filmmaker Magazine
					

Publication with a focus on independent film, offering articles, links, and resources.




					filmmakermagazine.com
				












						The 27 Movies (More or Less) Shot on 35mm in 2019 | Filmmaker Magazine
					

Publication with a focus on independent film, offering articles, links, and resources.




					filmmakermagazine.com
				












						2020 Movies Shot on Film Include Tenet, No Time to Die
					

Check out a list of some of the major 2020 movies that were shot on traditional film, including Christopher Nolan's Tenet and Spielberg's West Side Story.




					collider.com
				












						The (Approximately) 30 Movies of 2021 Shot on 35mm | Filmmaker Magazine
					

Publication with a focus on independent film, offering articles, links, and resources.




					filmmakermagazine.com
				




Looks like the IMDb folks have a more in depth look at what movies were filmed than the magazine guys.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

What I consider a film worth watching, is not (more than likely) what you consider a film worth watching.

And like most people, what "critics" say are the best movies are always propaganda movies of some type.  "Critics" are PAID to "yeah" or "nay" movies they are TOLD to by their bosses.  So I have absolutely NO interest in hearing anything a "critic" has to say about ANYTHING.

That being said, here's some of my favorite movies:

Anything by Doris Day
Anything by Sally Field
The Thin Man series
The Charlie Chan series
The Ma and Pa Kettle series
The Blondie series
The Topper series
Anything by Don Knotts
The Ghost and Mrs Muir
Doctor Doolittle (original)
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Willie Wonka (original)
The Dirty Dozen
The 13 Ghosts (original)
All Quiet on the Western Front
pretty much anything John Wayne did
pretty much anything Clint Eastwood did
For Petes Sake
Whats Up Doc
Born Free
The Three Lives of Thomasina
Anything with Patrick McGoohan
All the James Bond films
Superman (Christopher Reeve)
Batman (Michael Keaton)
first 3 Star Wars
first 3 Star Treks (original cast)
American Werewolf in London
Victor Victoria
Thouroughly Modern Millie
Alien 
Who Slew Auntie Roo
The Poseiden Adventure (Shelly Winters)
Anything with Claudette Colbert
The John Wick series
Bright
The Equalizer (Denzel Washington)
Kill Bill series
V for Vendetta
Inglorious Basterds
Thelma and Louise
Smokey and the Bandit series
Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
The Prestige
anything with Jody Foster
Mildred Pierce
Pocket Full of Miracles
Now Voyager
Whatever Happened to Baby Jane (Joan Crawford)
Mildred Pierce
Humouresque
Georgy Girl
Gattica
The Postman
Unbreakable
The Sixth Sense
My Bodyguard
The Goonies
Deathwish series (Charles Bronson)
anything with Glenn Ford
Mame (both Lucille Ball and Roselind Russell)
Close Encounters
E.T.
Ghostbusters
Mrs. Doubtfire
Caddyshack
Clue
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Legend (Tim Curry)
Mission Impossible series
Steel Magnolias
Whackiest Ship in the Army
the Matt Helm series
Planet of the Apes (original)
It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World
The Great Race
Around the World in 80 Days (original)
Pandoras Box (silent movie)
Joan of Arc (silent movie)
Tron
War Games
Johnny Neumonic
Evolution
Riddick series
Killer Klowns from Outer Space

There's more, but thats enough for now.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> The majority of those older films that could be saved are probably already found, I suppose every once in a while someone finds a missing reel as I've read happened with some lost American films that were found in foreign vaults, but those rare discoveries are probably reaching their end.  Now that everything is digital the materials available to collectors continuously shrink.  That will drive prices up as demand slowly rises.


Very true, finding original film stock 100 years old that can be restored is nearly impossible.  This is because the silver nitrate on the celluloid is deteriorating by 50 years and at 100 years the images become unrecognizable.  There were a few people or organizations years ago who realized that these old films will have historical and possibly monetary value so they transferred the old movies to new stock giving them many years of new life.   Today there are a number of film libraries in the world dedicate to preserving the old movies and restoring them.  

The restoration process can be long and tedious.  Often sections of the movie can not be restored.  Thus begins the search for copies of the film that have that section. The cost of restoration is high.  A black and white feature film with sound ranges from $50,000-$250,000.  For a color feature with sound, the costs can range from $80,000-$450,000 to restore.   So even if we have all parts of an old movie and it is suitable for restoration, it may not be restored because of the cost, lack of historical significance, or quality of the production.   Some of the productions were so bad the studio didn't want to put their name on it, so they sold the movies to a minor studio for practically nothing or buried the film in their archives. 

The Judy Garland movie, _A Star is Born_ (1954) went through extensive restoration.  All of the sound track was found and restored but there is still 10 mins of the video that has not been found.   TCM showed the restored version with the missing ten minutes recently.  








						How Do Experts Restore Old Movies Professionally?
					

We're losing older films at a record rate.




					nofilmschool.com


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> So the collectors are the only ones concerned with them and most of the collectors are film-makers themselves.  If an old film like this is selected to be restored then the reels might not be available and a theater copy would need to be used, if available.
> 
> You'd think that the studios would want to keep everything locked away no matter how popular it was, but like NASA they appear to throw most of their originals out.


You're right, many movie studios are all about how much they can make this quarter.  Movies that aren't making money today, or near the future are of no value.  This is usually small movie makers who pull together a staff to make a few movies.  Then their best and only director leaves and they're screwed. Then what happens to their inventory of masters. And sometimes more important, what happen to the copywrites, did they get transferred, and who owns them.  There are a lot of movies made by small production companies years ago that won't be shown because a distributor does know who owns right to the movie.  There are databased that can search but not everything is there


----------



## Brick Gold

The Blue Angel (1930)


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> Actually, some movies are being filmed but the negatives are scanned into digital format to be released theatrically:
> 
> 34 in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017 shot on film (16mm/35mm/65mm) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 2017 shot on film (16mm/35mm/65mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 shot on film (16mm/35mm/65mm) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 2018 shot on film (16mm/35mm/65mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51 in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 shot on film 16mm/35mm/65mm - IMDb
> 
> 
> 2019 shot on film 16mm/35mm/65mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 in 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of 2020 Movies Shot on Film - IMDb
> 
> 
> List of 2020 Movies Shot on Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 in 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of 2021 Movies Shot on REAL Film - IMDb
> 
> 
> List of 2021 Movies Shot on REAL Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 in 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of 2022 Movies shot on REAL Film - IMDb
> 
> 
> List of 2022 Movies shot on REAL Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are most likely incomplete lists but this "Anamorphic" digitial format seems to be the popular choice of film-makers nowadays.


There are a number directors that prefer film.  Advantages of shooting with film:

With a higher dynamic range, film is better at capturing white’s and blacks’ details and can’t be replicated with digital cameras. Also, film can capture subtle details lost in digital photography.
Film is more forgiving of minor focusing issues and exposure problems.
Film captures photos at higher resolution than most digital cameras.
However, digital has one really big advantage over film in movie making.  The Director can see the result of shooting a scene immediately after shooting and it can be edited or re-shot before the actors leave and the set is torn down.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 724907
> The Blue Angel (1930)



This movie has nothing to do at all with airplanes or flying.


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> There are a number directors that prefer film.  Advantages of shooting with film:
> 
> With a higher dynamic range, film is better at capturing white’s and blacks’ details and can’t be replicated with digital cameras. Also, film can capture subtle details lost in digital photography.
> Film is more forgiving of minor focusing issues and exposure problems.
> Film captures photos at higher resolution than most digital cameras.
> However, digital has one really big advantage over film in movie making.  The Director can see the result of shooting a scene immediately after shooting and it can be edited or re-shot before the actors leave and the set is torn down.



Digital can also be manipulated endlessly with computers removing the need for colored and tinted lenses.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> Digital can also be manipulated endlessly with computers removing the need for colored and tinted lenses.


I think for most directors who choose film it is just a matter of experience with the medium.  However, the fact that a shoot can be reviewed and even edited immediate is very useful and saves money.  It eliminates the need to reshoot scenes after the film comes back from the lab days after the scene was shot.  By that time the actors may not all be available and set may have been taken down. 

I a saw a movie a few weeks ago where a woman was wearing a white dress climbing out of a window.  The next scene showed her coming out the window to the street wearing a black dress.  When the director was asked about this blooper he indicated that it wasn't worth reshooting.


----------



## Brick Gold

I was actually thinking about this movie twice today, once at work and once on the way home and guess what.  Three shuffles, cut and draw and its the movie I was thinking about.  Talk about chances.


Edge of Tomorrow (2014)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Artist (2011)


----------



## Brick Gold

Flight Crew (2016)
AKA
The Crew here in America


----------



## Brick Gold

Arizona Dream (1993)


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 727478
> Arizona Dream (1993)


4/10 Bad movie, dont see why its so highly rated on IMDb.  Almost garbage in my opinion.


----------



## Brick Gold

Figures in a Landscape (1971)



I saw this movie on TV in the 90s, they showed this throughout the summer at 3am.


----------



## g5000

Brick Gold said:


> I made a list some months ago with about 250 movies that I must see and now I cant find the damn thing, so here I am trying to make a new list.  What movies do I absolutely need to see if I haven't seen them yet?  I like action comedy and scifi but I am willing to give most any film a good chance.


The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


----------



## g5000

Capricorn One.


----------



## Brick Gold

g5000 said:


> The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


I've heard that one a million times, saw it once with my grandpa.


----------



## g5000

Brick Gold said:


> I've heard that one a million times, saw it once with my grandpa.


Only once?!?!


----------



## Brick Gold

PlayTime (1967)


----------



## Flopper

g5000 said:


> Only once?!?!


_ The  Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ broke the mold for westerns set in the 1930s.  The western mold of the good guy in the white hat saving the town and the rancher's daughter from the bad guys and riding off into the sunset was developing serious cracks but after this movie, westerns would never be quite the same. This movie created a much bleaker, rougher, bloodier vision of the West than we we were use to seeing in westerns.  The movie also introduced more visual language to deepen the audience's understanding of the characters, to drop clues of the past, and where the movie was going.  In short, the story is told more by visual action than dialog.

_The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly _and it's predecessors, _A Few Dollars More, _and_ A Fist Full of Dollars_  gave birth to a number of spaghetti westerns such as:

A Bullet for the General
Death Rides a Horse
Day of Anger
Once upon a Time in the West
The Great Silence
Sabata
They Call Me Trinity
Although the Spaghetti Westerns were pretty well gone by 1980, Sergio Leone's techniques have lived on in westerns and other genre.


----------



## Brick Gold

*Movies I watched in 2022 that I rated 9 & 10 out of 10*
Goldfinger (1964) 9/10
Inception (2010) 10/10
The Terminator (1984) 10/10
The Patriot (2000) 10/10
Star Wars (1977) 10/10
Edward Scissorhands (1990) 10/10
Gentlemen Prefer Blondes (1953) 10/10
The Wizard of Oz (1939) 10/10
The Last Picture Show (1972) 9/10
On The Waterfront (1954) 10/10
The Truman Show (1998) 9/10
Rocky (1976) 10/10
Legend (1985) 10/10
Once Upon a Time in Hollywood (2019) 10/10
Rescue Dawn (2006) 9/10
Vertigo (1958) 9/10
The Magnificent Ambersons (1942) 10/10
Seven Samurai (1954) 10/10
Dial M For Murder (1954) 9/10
American Made (2017) 9/10
The Man Who Knew Too Much (1956) 9/10
Terminator 2 (1991) 10/10
The Princess Bride (1987) 9/10
Tombstone (1993) 9/10
Thunderball (1965) 9/10
Lord of War (2005) 9/10
Elevator to the Gallows (1958) 10/10
Braveheart (1995) 10/10
Sunset Boulevard (1950) 9/10
Mission: Impossible 3 (2006) 10/10
Pulp Fiction (1994) 10/10
Sweeney Todd (2007) 9/10
From Dusk Till Dawn (1996) 9/10
A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984) 9/10
Night of the Living Dead (1968) 10/10
Dracula (1931) 10/10
Haxan (1922) 9/10
Breakdown (1997) 10/10
The Shining (1980) 10/10
The Best Years of Our Lives (1946) 10/10
Edge of Tomorrow (2014) 10/10
The Artist (2011) 9/10
Figures in a Landscape (1970) 9/10
PlayTime (1967) 10/10


----------



## Flopper

Mashmont said:


> Again, I found it middling as a comedy, but that's me.
> 
> No review I've read fails to mention the 'culturally significant' theme.  Pushing the leftwing agenda.  That's what's big in Hollywood.


If you exclude the religious right, there is no real difference between conservatives and liberals in the kind movies they watch.   The most important demographics are age, ethnicity, and education.  

The people that make movies happen are the financial backers who put up the billions of dollars.    Contrary to what a lot of people believe most of the financing for movies does not come from Hollywood celebrates but rather from investment companies that specialize in entertainment investments, movie distribution companies, streaming services, and TV networks.  The only agenda these investors have is making money.


			https://sphinxpoland.pl/application/files/3716/1513/4702/article_impact_demo_lifestyle_personality_on_movieconsumption.pdf


----------



## Brick Gold

Rocky IV (1985)


----------



## Brick Gold

The Wild Bunch (1969)


----------



## 22lcidw

g5000 said:


> Capricorn One.


I liked that movie. However, living in a cramped Apollo capsule for several months to get to Mars and several more to get back to Earth is not feasible and doable just for health reasons. Of course, there were other things wrong with the spacecraft for the movie.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Company You Keep (2012)


----------



## lg325

*If you like drama----------           madam x   and imitation of life. two good drama movies with topnotch actors                                                    *


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 734358
> The Company You Keep (2012)


6/10 Not bad, something to watch, soothing visuals.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 722925
> Once Upon a Time (1944)


I finally watched Once Upon A Time.  Hard to say something about this.  Premise of the story is a big theater boss is flopping and losing his funders, then discovers a boy with a dancing caterpillar and tries to turn the act into a sensation.  It's amusing and funny because how stupid it is and it's hard to believe that even a kid would get into a movie like this because it's so dumb.

5/10
Professionally done, you can see in some scenes that Cary Grant really isn't gelling with the script.  Its the plot and story that kills the rating.  A casual look into the 1940s,  historical importance I suppose.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Man in the White Suit (1951)


----------



## Brick Gold

Casa de mi Padre (2012)


----------



## Flopper

Prime continues to show that it has one of the best collection of streaming series, although the number is small compared to Netflix. The series _English_ is a good example.  The basic plot is a woman seeks revenge on the man she sees as responsible for the death of her son. It takes place in the America west in the 19th century. It is violent and occasion very bloody.  It is beautifully filmed and acted. This is a western, that feels a lot like 1883 so if you enjoyed that, you will probably like this one.



Brick Gold said:


> I finally watched Once Upon A Time.  Hard to say something about this.  Premise of the story is a big theater boss is flopping and losing his funders, then discovers a boy with a dancing caterpillar and tries to turn the act into a sensation.  It's amusing and funny because how stupid it is and it's hard to believe that even a kid would get into a movie like this because it's so dumb.
> 
> 5/10
> Professionally done, you can see in some scenes that Cary Grant really isn't gelling with the script.  Its the plot and story that kills the rating.  A casual look into the 1940s,  historical importance I suppose.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> I finally watched Once Upon A Time.  Hard to say something about this.  Premise of the story is a big theater boss is flopping and losing his funders, then discovers a boy with a dancing caterpillar and tries to turn the act into a sensation.  It's amusing and funny because how stupid it is and it's hard to believe that even a kid would get into a movie like this because it's so dumb.
> 
> 5/10
> Professionally done, you can see in some scenes that Cary Grant really isn't gelling with the script.  Its the plot and story that kills the rating.  A casual look into the 1940s,  historical importance I suppose.


One of Grant's lesser known films and for good reasons.  I saw this over 50 years ago.  The premise for movie is pretty silly.  I doubt that even Grant could make this a money maker.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 736428
> The Man in the White Suit (1951)


6/10


----------



## Brick Gold

The Roaring Twenties (1939)


----------



## Brick Gold

I am drawing these randomly out of about 50-60 cards, and they're lining up no matter how much I shuffle and cut.  Kind of feels pre-determined or maybe free will doesn't exist.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 736913
> Casa de mi Padre (2012)


6/10


----------



## Brick Gold

You know, I havent seen this movie since 2002 or 2003 and first time I saw it it was a new release on VHS and let me tell you what, EVERYBODY WATCHING WAS ROFL ALMOST AL THE WAY THRU.

Yeah, best group movie experience ever, my young parents partying hard, If ever was a great memory those days with the tiki torches ok on the lawn and my underage ass sneaky drinks and smoking pot, man good times this brought my memory back into focus.

Since then, I have actually seen Mike Myers in person twice, but I suspect hes seen me more.  I also deeply insulted seth in front of a grocery store by insuating that he give me head right there right now.  Why he didnt put em up and duke it out with me and instead walked away red faced will always puzzle me.  I apologize.  You are a career actor I was lowly scum excuse me for the offense.

Nowadays these canukks are powwing us hard and taking what they can from us and now Im sitting here remembering these memories and how funny Myers was I was just a kid   and I say, man, what happened... I didnt even know hes a cannik back then but now I am about to watch this with a different perspective than when I was that stupid kid and hoping man I hope its still funny and man will tgese cannuvks take us to war or is this like strep throte mite go away just a bad dream. 

So I present to you, the funniest movie that ever made us laugh so hard in my childhood, drawn randomly from my deck of ultra high tech cards,




Austin Powers
International Man Of Mystery

(1997)


----------



## Brick Gold

I also met mini me on person, really awkward, no rad pity, RIP.


----------



## Brick Gold

Im not trying to be a bastard here, merely peeing on my doos.


----------



## Brick Gold

I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## Brick Gold

Network (1976)


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Brick Gold

Santa Claus (1959)

only available on the Internet Archive


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 741915
> Santa Claus (1959)


3/10 One of those bad movies you want to buy and watch every now and then because it makes you laugh. Nothing obscene or objectionable, merely bad story, mediocre filming but theres some artistic license in there.  Not rejected on my easy terms.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> View attachment 739302
> Network (1976)


This movie won Oscars?  Really?  I could barely watch it.  If it werent for the familiar faces I wouldn't have.  The affair between the younger woman and older man was something to skip through, who wants to see that?  The story sucked, not much there except for someone like me, looking into the past on film like this is something of a treat.  There were some nice camera shots like when Duvall stands near his office window or the bar scene with the red lanterns behind Holden.  I guess the lead Finch died before getting his Oscar for this role, and seriously I dont see anything that great about this movie, it took everything I had to sit through it. 4/10


----------



## Brick Gold

A lot of yelling throughout this movie, every character rants.  Wins best shot of an old mans face, kitchen scene.


----------



## Brick Gold

Don't Look Now (1973)


----------



## Brick Gold

I am ending the year with my own pick.



Misssion: Impossible - Ghost Protocol (2011)


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> This movie won Oscars?  Really?  I could barely watch it.  If it werent for the familiar faces I wouldn't have.  The affair between the younger woman and older man was something to skip through, who wants to see that?  The story sucked, not much there except for someone like me, looking into the past on film like this is something of a treat.  There were some nice camera shots like when Duvall stands near his office window or the bar scene with the red lanterns behind Holden.  I guess the lead Finch died before getting his Oscar for this role, and seriously I dont see anything that great about this movie, it took everything I had to sit through it. 4/10


I don't think it's a bad movie nor an exceptional good movie. It is a well-acted, intelligent film with a good script that tries for too much, that attacks not only television but also most all of the other ills of the 1970s.  The story itself is just not that interesting today. 

I think the movie was much better received in 70's primarily because in the _1970s_, faith in all institutions began to decline and that certainly included the media.  Prior to 70's, TV was believed by the public to be the ultimate source of truth.  If it was on the evening news, it had to be true.  With Viet Nam, Watergate, crime, treatment of gays, and the way TV treated these very divisive issues, the public for first time became disenthralled with the media, government, politics, education and religion.   So when Howard screamed  “*I'm as mad as hell and I'm not going to take this anymore!*,” it become a kind of national mantra.


----------



## Brick Gold

Flopper said:


> I don't think it's a bad movie nor an exceptional good movie. It is a well-acted, intelligent film with a good script that tries for too much, that attacks not only television but also most all of the other ills of the 1970s.  The story itself is just not that interesting today.
> 
> I think the movie was much better received in 70's primarily because in the _1970s_, faith in all institutions began to decline and that certainly included the media.  Prior to 70's, TV was believed by the public to be the ultimate source of truth.  If it was on the evening news, it had to be true.  With Viet Nam, Watergate, crime, treatment of gays, and the way TV treated these very divisive issues, the public for first time became disenthralled with the media, government, politics, education and religion.   So when Howard screamed  “*I'm as mad as hell and I'm not going to take this anymore!*,” it become a kind of national mantra.


Well, I sort of figured it was something like that along those lines, but personally, I dont think the story and script is that great, the plot and concept yes.  You had to be there to appreciate what the film was projecting, in the moment.  It isnt a terrible movie, has some good points, but I still dont see an Oscar here.  Reminds me of sort of you know, we already made it now lets celebrate sort of thing.  I cant find the words right now but you know.


----------



## Brick Gold

Brick Gold said:


> I am ending the year with my own pick.
> 
> 
> View attachment 743785
> Misssion: Impossible - Ghost Protocol (2011)


I mispelt Mission and cant edit the mistake out.


----------



## DudleySmith

What was the competition for Oscars that year? There are many lousy years for movies, so a few mediocre ones will get through and win. Others win just because they are 'politically correct' in a town where shallow appearances and fake morals are market friendly PR. Most of Warren Beatty's movies come to mind as well.


----------



## Flopper

Brick Gold said:


> Well, I sort of figured it was something like that along those lines, but personally, I dont think the story and script is that great, the plot and concept yes.  You had to be there to appreciate what the film was projecting, in the moment.  It isnt a terrible movie, has some good points, but I still dont see an Oscar here.  Reminds me of sort of you know, we already made it now let’s celebrate sort of thing.  I cant find the words right now but you know.


Dunaway and Finch won Oscars for best actress and best actor but not best picture.


----------

